# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2014



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2013 às 18:50)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Aspvl (1 Jan 2014 às 01:06)

Choveu moderado a forte aqui por São Pedro de Moel durante a passagem de ano, contudo, na Vieira de Leiria e na Nazaré, isto é, a Norte e a Sul, respectivamente, praticamente não choveu! 
O mar também não descansa com enchios potentes!

Bom ano!


----------



## overcast (1 Jan 2014 às 01:27)

O mar por aqui também está impressionante. Estive na Boca do Inferno minutos antes da meia noite e choveu imenso.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2014 às 01:55)

Boa noite e bom ano !

A noite tem sido de bastante nevoeiro, mas agora chove intensamente. 95% de HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

Acumulados 3,6 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## rufer (1 Jan 2014 às 14:12)

Bom dia e bom ano.

Por Alcobaça tem chovido constantemente.

Neste momento sigo com 16 mm.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Jan 2014 às 17:42)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.5 ºC
Temp Mini: 12.6ºC
Rajada Máxima: 37.0 km/h 


Temp atual 14.3ºC 17:25

Pressão: 1013.1Hpa 17:25
Intensidade do Vento: 29.6 km/h 17:25
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 11.7ºC 17:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.4ºC 17:25
Humidade Relativa:91% 17:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 18:25
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

FELIZ ANO NOVO PARA TODOS


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Boas

Primeiro dia do ano com uma chuvinha ridícula acumulou 1,4mm

Mínima de 10,0ºC e máxima de 16,2ºC que é a temperatura agora


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2014 às 22:48)

4.4mm até agora e está a chover moderadamente


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2014 às 22:56)

Boa noite

Por aqui, *15,0ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *0,5 mm*, uma fartura. 

A  previsão para  a madrugada de Sábado está interessante, saída apos saída o cenário pouco muda,vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2014 às 22:57)

14.8ºC actuais, com vento moderado. 

Humidade nos 83% e a chuva aproxima-se.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

Boa noite!

Primeiro dia do ano  muito cinzento aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, por agora 14.7ºC em Benavente.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2014 às 02:52)

acumulado de ontem foi 5.9mm
hoje vou com 0.7mm e 14.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2014 às 10:34)

Bom dia e bom ano!

Por Odivelas, chuva e mais chuva!

18,2mm desde as 0h.

Ontem ao final do dia, à chegada, também apanhei uma boa chuvada.
O acumulado, em Caneças, ficou-se nos 5,6mm.


----------



## MicaMito (2 Jan 2014 às 10:38)

por aqui desde a madrugada de ontem que ainda não parou de chover um minuto hoje desde as 00h
21.5mm acomulados
vento moderado com rajadas moderadas!
T-15ºc


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2014 às 11:00)

Boas e desde já, um Bom 2014 para todos 

Por cá o acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos 2,1mm
Hoje registo 5,1mm.

O mês de Dezembro terminou com 97mm.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Jan 2014 às 11:20)

Bom dia e antes de mais Votos de excelente 2014 
Na Ericeira a passagem de ano fez-se com vento, chuva e mar em jeito de Adamastor. Não estava frio mas a humidade era elevadíssima. No dia 1 o Pico do Futuro estava assim












Agora no Marquês um dia de Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2014 às 12:15)

Boas

Céu encoberto, *15,0ºC* e vento moderado.
Acumulado: *1,5 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

Acumulados 8,0 mm.

Agora com 16,4 ºC e 90 % de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra moderado de SO.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

Bom dia e Bom Ano para todos.

Noite e manhã de chuva por Coimbra. A estação do Pólo II da UC já vai com um acumulado de *39,1mm*. 

Temperatura actual: *14,6ºC*


----------



## zejorge (2 Jan 2014 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2013*

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca ininterrupta há já várias horas. Temperatura nos *14,9 º* , vento fraco de SSW e precipitação acumulada de *14,2 mm*.

Bom Ano para todos.


----------



## MicaMito (2 Jan 2014 às 15:15)

42mm e a subir!


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jan 2014 às 15:36)

Boa tarde e bom Ano!!
*Parou de chover* - pelo menos por agora.
Choveu durante 19h sem parar (inicio ás 20:30 de ontem)
O rate maximo foi de 7.5mm/h ás 6.00h e o rate medio deste evento é de 2.1 mm/h
O acumulado de hoje está nos *40.2mm* (ontem 11.3mm)
*Tmax:16.0ºC*
*Tmin:15.1ºC*
*Tactual: 15.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2014 às 15:37)

desiludido com o dia de hoje sigo com 7.9mm a precipitação está toda a norte daqui, mas mesmo encostada praticamente, ou seja, é preciso ter azar para isto não estar a chover


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2014 às 16:07)

Finalmente parou de chover. *56,9mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II. 
Os terrenos estão completamente saturados.


----------



## FJC (2 Jan 2014 às 17:35)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa tarde e bom Ano!!
> *Parou de chover* - pelo menos por agora.
> Choveu durante 19h sem parar (inicio ás 20:30 de ontem)
> O rate maximo foi de 7.5mm/h ás 6.00h e o rate medio deste evento é de 2.1 mm/h
> ...




Boas!
Parou em boa altura, pois passei à pouco junto ao rio Liz e parecia que estava perto de galgar as margens na zona da Barosa.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

Mais um dia de tédio aqui nem chove nem faz sol tal e qual!!

Acumulou apenas 2,6mm de madrugada e nada mais!

Mínima de 15,6ºC e máxima de 17,4ºC

Amanha finalmente um dia de jeito de chuva!!


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

8mm hoje, por hoje já deve ter acabado


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

Boas noites

Mais um dia de sauna, tipico deste tempo de sul.
T.actual: *15,5ºC* 
O acumulado foi uma treta, *1,5 mm*.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

DaniFR disse:


> Finalmente parou de chover. *56,9mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II.
> Os terrenos estão completamente saturados.



E entretanto voltou a chover e soma já 58,3mm... Muita água de facto e nota-se realmente bem os terrenos no limite máximo da sua capacidade.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jan 2014 às 09:41)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês de momento não chove, o vento é fraco e o termómetro marca 15º. Muita humidade no ar, no chão, nas paredes, na chávena do café. Quando é que vem sol?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2014 às 11:35)

Boas

Sigo com chuva fraca, vento moderado e *14,1ºC*.
Acumulado: *3,6 mm*
Vem aí uma madrugada e manha de Sabado interessante.  
______



Maria Papoila disse:


> Quando é que vem sol?




Em principio, la para dia 9/10, basicamente assim que o vento rode para o quadrante predominante, N.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2014 às 12:50)

por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2014 às 12:59)

Boas 

Mais uma madrugada e manhã de chuva. *33,5mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II da UC.

Com os terrenos saturados e o excesso de água começam a ocorrer derrocadas: 



> *Coimbra: Desabamento na Estrada de Eiras*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes: http://goo.gl/maps/UARgq




> *Casa em risco de desabamento obriga à retirada de quatro pessoas*
> 
> Quatro pessoas foram desalojadas na madrugada de hoje no concelho de Coimbra devido ao perigo de desabamento da habitação, disse hoje à agência Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2014 às 13:03)

Fotos impressionantes.
____

Neste momento não chuvisca.
*13,8ºC* e *4,3 mm*.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2014 às 13:27)

Boas

Mais uma mínima muito alta para a época 14,9ºC e é o que está neste momento!!!

Quanto a chuva vou com uns míseros 1,8mm volta e meia chuvisca! a ver se isto anima a partir da madrugada mas não acredito muito! venha dia 6 a 8 para ter chuva a sério!


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2014 às 14:02)

vai chuvendo fraco a algum tempo mas constante sigo com 6.4mm


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2014 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito cinzento e marcado pelo chuvisco/chuva fraca quase sempre presente.

Em Benavente até agora 4.1mm.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

O rio Mondego já galgou as margens na zona do Parque Verde, em Coimbra: http://www.publico.pt/v14675


----------



## CptRena (3 Jan 2014 às 17:48)

DaniFR disse:


> O rio Mondego já galgou as margens na zona do Parque Verde, em Coimbra: http://www.publico.pt/v14675



Deve ser horrível estar numa situação dessas  Uma sensação de impotência devastadora.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jan 2014 às 18:36)

Boas.

*Ontem* a precipitação total foi de *41.1mm*
Tambem ontem foi batido o record do minimo diferencial termico diario. *1.1ºC*

*Hoje* já acumulou bem, marca *18.2mm*
Tmax:*15.6ºC*
Tmim=Actual:*12.2ºC*
Por agora não chove e o vento é nulo.


----------



## kelinha (3 Jan 2014 às 19:20)

DaniFR disse:


> O rio Mondego já galgou as margens na zona do Parque Verde, em Coimbra: http://www.publico.pt/v14675



Em relação ao parque verde já é habitual, quando chove com maior intensidade... Ainda em março do ano passado aconteceu isso... As outras situações é que são mais graves, coitadas daquelas famílias...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2014 às 19:49)

Acumulados 4,4 mm hoje.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jan 2014 às 19:58)

DaniFR disse:


> O rio Mondego já galgou as margens na zona do Parque Verde, em Coimbra: http://www.publico.pt/v14675



De facto o Rio Ceira e o Rio Deuça já seguem com bom caudal, depois a Aguieira deve fazer o resto.

Por aqui tem sido tudo bem mais calmo, mas mesmo assim o mês já segue com mais de 50mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2014 às 20:18)

Aqui o acumulado vai em 2,8mm


----------



## ct5iul (3 Jan 2014 às 20:26)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.0 ºC
Temp Mini: 12.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 57.4 km/h 


Temp atual 12.7ºC 20:25

Pressão: 1016.1Hpa 20:25
Intensidade do Vento: 3.7 km/h 20:25
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 12.0ºC 20:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.3ºC 20:25
Humidade Relativa:92% 20:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 6.6 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:25
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

Boas

Noite tranquila e amena.
*13,8ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado
*4,3 mm*

Previsão para a região de Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

6.6mm de hoje


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Jan 2014 às 00:36)

O vento aqui está começar ficar forte.


----------



## peteluis (4 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

Picanceira/Mafra, vento a aumentar de intensidade, com rajadas fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 01:09)

Aqui tambem aumentou, mas nada de significativo, quero é ver as celulas a passarem por aqui.  
*14,4ºC*
___

Peteluis, porreiro estares por aí a fazer seguimento, mesmo perto do vale da Mangancha(para te situar, aqui perto https://www.google.com/maps/preview...1+/+N9!5m2!1seQFfKv7qS-oIC4XRpvYKzg!2e0&fid=5).

Assim fico com uma boa noção de como está o tempo aí nessa zona.


----------



## peteluis (4 Jan 2014 às 01:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui tambem aumentou, mas nada de significativo, quero é ver as celulas a passarem por aqui.
> *14,4ºC*
> ___
> 
> ...



Para já apenas rajadas moderadas...sem chuva, vamos ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas.


----------



## dahon (4 Jan 2014 às 03:14)

Trovoada a noroeste de Coimbra.


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 03:15)

dahon disse:


> Trovoada a noroeste de Coimbra.



Vinha aqui mesmo agora perguntar se havia Litoral Centrenses acordados. Aqui já se vêm flashes dessa célula com topos altos que entrou na zona da Figueira da Foz. 
Reflectividade muito próxima da célula do Porto mas menos gordinha


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2014 às 03:20)

Tudo calmo, por aqui.

Sigo com 13,7ºC, estáveis, e 90% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2014 às 04:15)

Por aqui nem vento nem chuva , por enquanto .


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 04:20)

elah!!! estão a nascer umas celulas aqui mais para baixo no litoral centro, entre peniche e leiria, daqui por umas horitas tambem já devemos ter festa


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2014 às 04:26)

hoje em viagem leiria-porto tive oportunidade de ver terras cheias de agua, e rios fora do leito normal entre coimbra e aveiro


----------



## aoc36 (4 Jan 2014 às 04:27)

A norte do cabo Mondego já começa  alguma formação de células com alguma força...


----------



## MicaMito (4 Jan 2014 às 07:31)

Boas acordei eram 4:30 com o barulho do vento e não consegui dormir mais com as rajadas que se fazem sentir agora tou a levar com uma linha, o vento pareçe mais calmo por agora mas está trevoada e chuva não muito forte com pingos grosso de vez em quando ouço cair uma pedrita de granizo!


----------



## Aspvl (4 Jan 2014 às 07:33)

Aqui por São Pedro de Moel já trovejou bem! 
A chuva continua moderada.


----------



## luicchi (4 Jan 2014 às 07:38)

Marinha Grande

Trovoada a Noroeste acompanhada com rajadas de vento Forte e chuva moderada.


----------



## MicaMito (4 Jan 2014 às 07:43)

Pelo radar a zona de leiria tá a levar bem!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 07:43)

Por aqui vai chovendo umas gotas grossas. Mas o vento está fraco...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2014 às 07:45)

Rajadas de vento fortes e pingas grossas por aqui. 

Parece vir aí uma boa trovoada !


----------



## Profetaa (4 Jan 2014 às 07:49)

Bom dia.
Cerca das 7h, acordei com o barulho de:vento forte, precipitação intensa, e trovoada.agora tudo mais calmo.mas meteu respeito...


----------



## MicaMito (4 Jan 2014 às 07:59)

o pico de vento para a minha zona era as 9:00 mas sinceramente isto está muito calmo agora!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 08:15)

Bem... Creio que o pior não passará por estas bandas. Está tudo mais a norte...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 08:29)

Bom dia 

Tudo tranquilo, por enquanto,  aproximam-se algumas células.
*14,3ºC * e vento forte.
*1,0 mm*


----------



## Rui86 (4 Jan 2014 às 08:31)

boas... sou novo por aqui mas ja acompanho o forum ha algum tempo.
aqui por santarem começou a chover moderadamente ha cerca de 30min acompanhado de trovoada e algum granizo pequeno.. foi o suficiente para ficar sem net e sem tv uns bons 10 min   pelo radar parece que ainda deve vir mais


----------



## peteluis (4 Jan 2014 às 08:39)

Picanceira, vento forte, chuva, trovoada...a tempestade chegou de facto.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 08:42)

Por aqui o vento vai agora soprando com umas rajadas mais fortes... embora nada de extraordinário... As células estão a passar de raspão!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 08:50)

Bom dia!

Estive a acompanhar o seguimento do Litoral Norte e deitei-me pouco depois das 4:30 nessa altura aqui pelo Ribatejo reinava a calmaria total, acordei há pouco e a diferença nas condições meteorológicas passadas cerca de 4 horas é brutal, a calmaria desapareceu e deu lugar ao vento fortíssimo acompanhado por períodos de chuva por vezes fortes, para já sem granizo ou trovoada a relatar aqui pelas lezírias.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 08:52)

Céu medonho a norte de Alcabideche, celula a passar de raspão. 
Vento forte e *1,5 mm*.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jan 2014 às 08:57)

MicaMito disse:


> Pelo radar a zona de leiria tá a levar bem!


Bom dia.
A "festa começou ás 5:20h com chuva  forte (rate max. de 50mm/h)
Depois veio a trovoada e vento e mais alguma chuva (rajada de 55km/h ás 7:20h)
Neste momento não chove, vento médio de 10km/h
O acumulado vai nos 11.1 mm. 
Temperatura nos 12.4ºC.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 08:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Céu medonho a norte de Alcabideche, celula a passar de raspão.



Por aqui também me queixo do mesmo. Mas o vento está agora bastante forte. Já vi uma chapa de zinco a voar algures aqui da frente!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 09:10)

fogo que susto!!!!, deitei me era 4h e tal a seguir o litoral norte e passado 4h acordo de repente por causa do vento estava uma barulheira até mandei um pulo da cama , fui ver à janela só via baldes e coisas do género a ir darem um passeio  vai chovendo, foi mais vento do que está a ser de chuva essa está a ser moderada até por vezes fraca, também fiquei sem luz durante uns 10min


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 09:13)

Rajadas assustadoras agora! Ouço coisas a partirem-se!
Em 2 horas diferença brutal nas condições climatéticas!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 09:34)

Bem, por aqui, tudo calmo, o vento sopra forte, nada mais.
____

Na zona oeste, a estação de *Moinho de Pinheiro Manso* registou uma rajada maxima de *93 km/h*.

Estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 09:37)

Por agora a coisa acalmou... rajadas menos fortes. Não chove.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 09:39)

Boas

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo as condições mantêm-se desde o meu ultimo post ou seja rajadas fortes e chuva de intensidade variável sendo por vezes forte. 

Trovoada e granizo até ver ainda nada, veremos que nos reservam as próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 09:44)

MSantos disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo as condições mantêm-se desde o meu ultimo post ou seja rajadas fortes e chuva de intensidade variável sendo por vezes forte.
> 
> Trovoada e granizo até ver ainda nada, veremos que nos reservam as próximas horas.



por aqui igual, mas a chuva não tem sido nada de especial, só tenho 3mm, que pena o anemometro não apanhar bem as rajadas que vem de sul, porque o unico sitio que podia meter está um bocado protegido pelo telhado (das rajadas que veem de sul so), mas mesmo protegido tive rajadas na casa dos 50km/h, mas benavente ja teve rajada de 70.8km/h (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA39), pelo que vi pela janela, deve ter sido isso +ou- também


----------



## ferreirinha47 (4 Jan 2014 às 09:51)

Bom dia , agora já com luz , reporto que cerca das 7h30 foi medonho durante 3 minutos , rajadas de vento fortíssimo granizo e luzes muitas luzes de relampados, foi mesmo medonho meus amigos, agora mais calmo sigo com vento moderado e alguma chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 09:59)

Tudo a passar a norte,pois claro.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo a passar a norte,pois claro.



deixa passar que vem direitinho aqui


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 10:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo a passar a norte,pois claro.



Exato. Chuva muito pouca. Só tive vento muito forte durante 30 minutos. Mais nada... agora sopra fraco a moderado!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:06)

Aqui o vento sopra com bastante intensidade, o normal para esta região.
O acumulado mantem-se nos *1,5 mm*.


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2014 às 10:08)

Por aqui chuva muito forte e forte vendaval!


----------



## zejorge (4 Jan 2014 às 10:10)

Por aqui, tudo muito mais calmo. A chuva parou, o vento é agora moderado a forte de SSW e a temperatura é de 12,3 º. A pressão já em subida acentuada estando agora nos 1015,6 hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:14)

Aguaceiro fortissimo, grande vendaval.


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2014 às 10:18)

Por aqui vai estando assim:




O branco que se vê na foto possivelmente será granizo:




É bem visível a forte chuvada:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:23)

O aguaceiro que caiu ha pouco.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 10:38)

Grande chuvada tocada a vento aqui  Um vendaval!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:40)

Trovoada a norte, são audiveis varios roncos.


----------



## fhff (4 Jan 2014 às 10:42)

Trovoada e chuva forte, agora mesmo pela zona de Colares. 7 mm em 3-4 minutos.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 10:48)

> *Faixas esquerdas da Ponte 25 de Abril encerradas devido ao vento forte*
> 
> A faixa esquerda nos dois sentidos da Ponte 25 de Abril, em Lisboa, está cortada ao trânsito devido ao mau tempo e «vento muito forte», que está a obrigar ainda motas e camiões a circular apenas em grupo, disse fonte policial.
> 
> ...



Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2014 às 10:50)

Chuva muito forte, rajadas de vento fortes. Está um panorama típico de um _"furacão"_.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2014 às 10:56)

Chuva forte e vento muito forte em Odivelas.

Caneças segue com 16mm.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:58)

o radar até mete um "buraco" sem nada onde eu estou e à volta só chuva  

sigo com 6.4mm


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 11:00)

Que horror! Nunca vi um vendaval assim nesta zona


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:10)

vai chovendo moderado por vezes fortes com rajadas fortes agora, mas nada fora do normal


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2014 às 11:11)

Chuva muito forte há pouco. *8,4 mm* acumulados.

A temperatura caiu rapidamente e agora estabilizou. *12,0ºC*, mínima do dia.

Vento forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h.


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2014 às 11:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chuva muito forte, rajadas de vento fortes. Está um panorama típico de um _"furacão"_.



Furacão??????


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2014 às 11:24)

Ou o pessoal já se esqueceu o que é uma tempestade ou então não sei!!! bem aqui nada de especial como já esperava para hoje pouca chuva pa não dizer quase nenhuma até agora 0,6mm e uma rajada máxima de 68km/h muito longe do valor do dia 24 de dez...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2014 às 11:26)

Teles disse:


> Furacão??????



Sim, não em termos de intensidade mas visualmente.

Apanhei com vermelho do radar, os bombeiros do Montijo já estão a serviço. É o caos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:27)

Por aqui, é  vento,vento e mais vento.

Video feito agora mesmo:


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2014 às 11:40)

O temporal aqui é tão bom que finalmente apareceu o sol!!

16,2ºC


----------



## quim_mane (4 Jan 2014 às 12:06)

Em Coimbra choveu bem durante a noite e inicios de manhã.
Agora está calmo, já clareou.

O Mondego é que parece que vai cheio e ali mais para a zona de Montemor o Velho já alagou os campos


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 12:13)

Muita chuva acompanhada por vento bastante forte.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2014 às 12:16)

A chuva chegou agora e vai se manter até inicio da tarde tal e qual o que previa o GFS 1,0mm mas não deve ir muito alem dos 5mm


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

Aqui está um pouco da intempérie que se abateu aqui por volta das 10 h da manhã!
(Ver em HD)!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Boas

Por aqui desde as 23 horas de ontem que o vento começou a soprar forte, e durante a noite até agora que tem feito imenso barulho com rajadas fortes, deitando ao chão os ramos de árvores mais frágeis.

Pelas 10h10 e as 10h50 ocorreram dois aguaceiros de autêntico dilúvio. Caneças às 10:10 estava com 142mm/h e acumulou 4.0mm em 10 minutos e às 10:50 estava com 108km/h e acumulou 3.6mm em 10 minutos (MeteoCaneças só envia dados de 10 em 10 minutos).

Porém, até agora, nada de trovoada nem de granizo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 12:58)

Vai chovendo fraco, vento muito forte do quadrante *Norte*.
Bela descida da temperatura, estão *10,4ºC*. 
Na proxima madrugada, já com o vento SO de volta, regressa a sauna.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Jan 2014 às 13:01)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Bom Tarde

Temp Max: 14.6 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.8ºC
Rajada Máxima: 55.5 km/h 


Temp atual 11.8ºC 12:55

Pressão: 1015.5Hpa 12:55
Intensidade do Vento: 40.9 km/h 12:55
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento: WO
Temperatura do vento: 9.8ºC 12:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.2ºC 12:55
Humidade Relativa:89% 12:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 14.00 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 12:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL





AVISO:
Em Lisboa, na Ponte 25 de Abril a circulação foi condicionada e na Vasco da Gama foi recomendada a redução da velocidade.
http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...o-mau-tempo-no-concelho-de-paredes-1618374#/0

Em Paredes:
8:36  Condições Meteo Adversas - Fenómenos de Vento Forte. Danos: 12 habitações, 1 armazem de móveis e alguns veiculos afectados, falhas no fornecimento de energia electrica nas freguesias de Vilela, Duas Igrejas e Lordelo.  

9:20  Danos nas 3 freguesias: 14 habitações,1 armazém e 1 fabrica de móveis, 8 veículos e falhas no fornecimento de energia electrica.
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx


----------



## Thomar (4 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

Vi na SIC no primeiro jornal de que teria ocorrido um tornado de fraca intensidade *(segundo a SIC mais um mini-tornado)*em Areias- Ferreira do Zêzere?

User* Mix* confirmas?


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

Vi a reportagem da rtp e sem dúvida foi um tornado, e de mini não teve nada, incrível destruição e nem um ferido, somos um país cheio de sorte


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2014 às 14:51)

Aqui este evento foi mais um grande fail resumindo choveu 3,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 68km/h

Venha agora dia 7 e 8 para ter finalmente animação ou outro grande fiasco!!!

Temperatura agora 12,7ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Jan 2014 às 15:43)

Boas por aqui a noite foi de muito vento e alguma chuva. De manha ainda trovejou um pouco e agora a situação acalmou.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jan 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,
Agora tudo calmo por Lisboa. Céu muito nublado e muita humidade. Não há vento e não chove. No Windguru para 2ª Feira na Ericeira vejo intempérie com mar de 8m, período 23 e muita chuvinha a temperar.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

11.1ºC neste momento.

13.8mm acumulados. A partir de Segunda-Feira vai ser a valer


----------



## andre patro (4 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

hoje passei pela Ericeira e o mar estava assim





















alguem me sabe dizer como se coloca um video aqui forum?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Por Queluz 8,0 mm e 90 km/h de rajada máxima, um temporal banal de inverno .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

A noite segue fresca, por enquanto.
T.actual: *8,2ºC*
_____



andre patro disse:


> hoje passei pela Ericeira e o mar estava assim
> 
> alguem me sabe dizer como se coloca um video aqui forum?



Autentica _maquina de lavar_. 
Mete no youtube depois partilha.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

Boa Noite,

Rajada máxima de 78.9 km/h e 10 mm de acumulado, com um marcado arrefecimento a partir do final da manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2014 às 22:33)

T.actual: *7,1ºC*


----------



## cfmm (4 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

Boas! Alguém me poderá informar de como estará a situação meteorológica aqui para Coimbra na 2ª feira? 
Obrigada

Cumps.


----------



## romeupaz (5 Jan 2014 às 00:17)

Resultado da madrugada passada mesmo junto a Leiria






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/xptopt


----------



## Mix (5 Jan 2014 às 00:25)

Boas pessoal. São varias as pessoas que me têm perguntado varias coisas acerca do tornado na minha terra (Ferreira do Zezere) na freguesia de Areias a cerca de 8km da minha terra mas encontro-me em Viseu... 
Ferreira do Zezere, o concelho rei dos tornados ! 

Por Viseu, tudo calmo de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2014 às 01:12)

A minima do dia(5) ja está registada, *7,8ºC*.
Agora é sempre a subir, estão *9,5ºC*.



cfmm disse:


> Boas! Alguém me poderá informar de como estará a situação meteorológica aqui para Coimbra na 2ª feira?
> Obrigada
> 
> Cumps.



Tens aqui, é fiavel.

http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Coimbra/Coimbra/hour_by_hour_detailed.html


----------



## cfmm (5 Jan 2014 às 01:34)

obrigado


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2014 às 02:13)

8mm hoje por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2014 às 14:13)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura ainda não parou de subir desde as 00h. 15,6ºC actuais. 

Mínima de *9,4ºC*, sendo que ao final da noite de ontem atingiu os *8,4ºC*, mínima desse dia.

82% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão, com céu encoberto e alguns chuviscos.

Vento moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2014 às 15:10)

por causa de ontem (foto de telemovel dai a qualidade não ser muito boa, mas penso que se percebe )

sigo com 16ºC 

em coruche o rio sorraia já galgou um pouco as margens
MSantos querias saber na ponte que atravessa o campo entre a Fajarda e Biscainho ontem, ainda não lá fui, só la vou daqui nada quando for para a Caparica tenho de passar por lá, mas se em Coruche é mais largo que aqui e vai cheissimo até já galgou um pouco é porque aqui nesta ponte do campo já galgou de certeza


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2014 às 18:33)

Boas

Dia bem ameno.
Amanha a t.maxima cai um pouco e volta a chover.

Dados de hoje: *7,8ºC* / *16,7ºC*

Agora:
*14,5ºC* , céu encoberto e vento moderado.
___

A confirma-se os valores  de precipitação(45 mm) previstos para aqui na Terça, isto segundo o GFS, será um dia invernal à antiga, situação para acompanhar. 
Na minha zona os solos ainda não estão saturados, portanto menos mal.


----------



## andre patro (5 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

aqui estam os videos que eu ontem fiz na ericeira
desculpem a turbulencia e a rapida movimentaçao da camara mas nao consegui ficar parado por causa do vento e no segundo video cheguei a levar com bocados de espuma das ondas que vieram numa ragada de vento


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2014 às 23:09)

de volta à caparica durante a semana, tive de ir por benavente, porque a ponte do rebolo que atravessa o campo do sorraia está submersa, rio sorraia em acção! e como vai chover tanto na terça feira, tão depressa não se vai passar por lá

pelo caminho apanhei 2 ou 3 aguaceiros fracos perto de benavente e o porto alto e montijo


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Jan 2014 às 00:00)

Boas. O dia de hoje foi calmo por aqui. Não choveu e o vento teve fraco a moderado.


----------



## bpereira (6 Jan 2014 às 00:03)

Parece que amanhã a nível de chuva não vai ser por aí além, mas vento e agitação marítima parece que vai ser em força. Parece que vem aí a "Black Swell" Parece que se prevêem ondas de 7/8 metros com uma energia cima dos 50 mil joules.

Notícia
http://www.surfertoday.com/surfing/9764-black-swell-prepares-to-storm-uk-ireland-and-portugal


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 02:00)

T.actual: *14,2ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (6 Jan 2014 às 09:21)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 14.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 39.6 km/h 


Temp atual 14.8ºC 09:20

Pressão: 1014.1Hpa 09:20
Intensidade do Vento: 20.3 km/h 09:20
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 13.5ºC 09:20
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.2ºC 09:20
Humidade Relativa:91% 09:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 09:20
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Jan 2014 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu nublado (cinza escuro e cinza claro), algum vento, sem chuva e o termómetro marca 15º


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 11:55)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento de sudoeste.
Tem sido assim toda a manhã.

Embora na última hora tenha aumentado de intensidade.

4,0mm em Caneças
Rain rate nos 8mm/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 12:07)

Boas

Por aqui apenas caíram umas pingas, nada mais.
*15,0ºC* e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *SO*.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2014 às 13:18)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,5ºC

Tem estado a chuviscar vou com 0,4mm

Temperatura agora 15,1ºC e 95%Hr

A ver se este inicio de novo evento não se traduz em mais um fiasco aqui já estou mesmo a ver a ficar o bolo todo a norte daqui!


----------



## newlazeradg (6 Jan 2014 às 13:33)

boas

t,act : 15,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 14:40)

Chuviscos
*15,3ºC*
Vento moderado
___

Guia,Cascais.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2014 às 15:44)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito cinzento aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo já tivemos alguma chuva fraca mas de momento não chove.

Em Benavente estão 16.8ºC..


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 16:42)

Segundo o radar, aproxima-se alguma precipitação, muita dela deverá entrar na zona oeste.
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2014 às 17:20)

A tarde segue chuvosa e amena.

*6,3 mm* acumulados e 15,0ºC.

1018 hPa de pressão e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 17:27)

Vai chovendo. 
*1.3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 18:28)

A chuva, que havia dado algumas tréguas ao inicio da tarde, voltou.

Caneças já vai nos 16mm.

Nota para a discrepância de valores entre a região saloia e a região mais costeira.
À hora de almoço, praticamente não tinha chovido no centro de Odivelas, e já Caneças ia perto dos 10mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 18:30)

Caneças, o verdadeiro penico. 

Aqui, vai chuviscando.
Acumulado: *3,6 mm*


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

Boa noite!

Vai chovendo também aqui em Santo Estêvão. 

Por agora 15.6ºC em Benavente.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

Boas. o dia de hoje por aqui tem sido de chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## newlazeradg (6 Jan 2014 às 19:12)

t,act : 15,3ºc

precipitação : 2 mm


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (6 Jan 2014 às 19:17)

chove agora moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:22)

*14,5ºC*
*6,5 mm*


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2014 às 19:22)

miguel disse:


> A ver se este inicio de novo evento não se traduz em mais um fiasco aqui já estou mesmo a ver a ficar o bolo todo a norte daqui!



Amanha até poderá ser diferente mas hoje os meus receios acabaram por se concretizar!! Aqui vou apenas com 0,6mm uma verdadeira desilusão com tudo a entrar mais acima...


----------



## bpereira (6 Jan 2014 às 19:25)

Boa noite. Aqui segue com

Temperatura:	15.4 °C	
Precipitação:	38.4 mm acumulado.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2014 às 19:30)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma noite e manhã ventosa, cerca das 16H00 o vento acalmou e a partir desse momento chuva moderada e certinha.

Precip: 9,9mm

Tactual: 13,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2014 às 20:41)

10,4 mm  é fininha e molha bem, adoro este tipo de precipitação.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2014 às 21:45)

Neste momento a chuva passou a moderado/forte e já acumula 16,2mm.

Belo final de dia.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 21:57)

Caneças já nos 30mm.

E chove, chove, chove...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 22:00)

Por aqui o acumulado sobe lentamente, *10,2 mm*.
*13,4ºC*

Chuva fraca e vento moderado


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2014 às 23:28)

Vai chovendo sem ser nada de mais sigo agora com 3,4mm
Rajada máxima 53km/h
14,8ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## newlazeradg (6 Jan 2014 às 23:52)

t,max : 16,2ºc

t,act : 13,6ºc

precipitação : 5,1 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

16,8 mm e continua a cair. Vento fraco de SW e 14,5ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jan 2014 às 23:56)

Aqui em Barosa os terrenos já dão sinais de saturação e passei agora pelos rios Lena e Lis e vão bem cheios. (fotos escuras)
A soma de hoje de precipitação está nos *39.4*mm
Vamos ver amanhã !


----------



## Garcia (7 Jan 2014 às 00:00)

Aqui por a Lourinha, também vai chovendo bem... chuva miudinha... 

Começa agora a abrandar..


----------



## ct5iul (7 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.7 ºC
Temp Mini: 14.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 57.4 km/h 


Temp atual 14.5ºC 23:55

Pressão: 1012.4Hpa  23:55
Intensidade do Vento: 20.4 km/h  23:55
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 13.9ºC  23:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.5ºC  23:55
Humidade Relativa:94%  23:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 12.4 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo  23:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2014 às 00:24)

Ontem o dia terminou com 20,1mm de precipitação.

Hoje o dia continua a "malhar bem" e já conta com 2,5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 00:34)

Acumulado de ontem, *12,2 mm*.
Agora: *0,5 mm*

Chuva fraca
A temperatura segue amena, *13,5ºC*.
O vento sopra fraco do quadrante *SO*.
____

O ECMWF está bem optimista em relação à actividade electrica para o dia de hoje(7), aqui junto ao litoral, vamos ver.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

Não para de chover aqui. Desta maneira os terrenos irão ficar saturados


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jan 2014 às 01:00)

Aviso Laranja para a zona do Vale do Tejo, a partir das 06h da manhã e durante um periodo de 24 h, não me parece que exista assim tanta chuva para isso pelo menos no GFS e no Hirlam !

Mas como será continua nunca se sabe !


----------



## Raposeira (7 Jan 2014 às 01:30)

Aviso Laranja uma vez que é IPMA...
e não alerta


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2014 às 01:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Alerta Laranja para a zona do Vale do Tejo, a partir das 06h da manhã e durante um periodo de 24 h, não me parece que exista assim tanta chuva para isso pelo menos no GFS e no Hirlam !
> 
> Mas como será continua nunca se sabe !



O normal seria o grosso da precipitação para essa zona.

Neste momento começo a duvidar se não ficará um pouco a norte.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2014 às 01:41)

Bom, para já mantém-se um cenário de chuva fraca puxada a vento moderado de sudoeste.
Está nevoeiro acima dos 250m de altitude.

Caneças segue com 5mm desde as 0h.
O rain rate está nos 3mm/h.

E o acumulado este mês está exactamente nos 100mm.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jan 2014 às 01:43)

Raposeira disse:


> Aviso Laranja uma vez que é IPMA...
> e não alerta



Eu sei que é Aviso, se eu próprio fez essa correcção em dias anteriores a outros users, só que as mãos e o cérebro nem sempre estão sincronizados


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2014 às 01:45)

Por aqui o dia segue com 7,9mm.

O mês já conta com uns impressionantes 92mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

Por aqui, *4,1 mm*.
Chuva fraca
O vento rodou momentaneamente para NO, a temperatura caiu logo um pouco para os actuais *12,3ºC*.
Quanto ao dia de hoje, espero muita, muita chuva.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2014 às 01:59)

Boa noite!

Já está a chover há algumas horas quase sempre fraco aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo e promete continuar toda a noite e ao longo do dia de amanha.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2014 às 02:49)

Vai chovendo, agora com a temperatura um pouco mais baixa.

12,8ºC e *6,4 mm* acumulados.

1016 hPa de pressão e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2014 às 08:26)

pela caparica chove e chove, choveu a noite toda e continua a chover, por vezes fraco, depois moderado


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jan 2014 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês chove, algum vento e o termómetro diz 15º. Dia de Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 10:14)

Boas

Neste momento, não chove.
T.actual: *13,7ºC*
Acumulado: *14 mm*


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2014 às 10:30)

Boas finalmente posso dizer que tenho mais chuva que nas redondezas  acumulados até agora 19,8mm numa madrugada e manha de chuva quase sempre consecutiva! 

14,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2014 às 12:01)

Bom dia.

Madrugada chuvosa, com *17,7 mm* acumulados.

Actuais 14,3ºC e 96% de humidade. Céu encoberto e alguma névoa.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Sul.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2014 às 12:08)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva também pelo Sul do Ribatejo, a chuva embora quase sempre fraca tem sido persistente e promete continuar. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este é o meu ultimo post no Litoral Centro durante as próximas semanas, daqui a pouco vou iniciar a viagem rumo ao Interior Norte, bons seguimentos pessoal!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 13:45)

Chuva fraca  e algum nevoeiro.
*16 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Muito nevoeiro e 15,8 mm, a humidade está nos 100% a temperatura nos  14,2ºC que tempo tropical .


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

Vai chovendo fraco e sigo com 20,6mm e temperatura nos 14,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2014 às 15:06)

pela caparica desde ontem que chove fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 15:53)

Chuva fraca e vento fraco.

*13,4ºC*
*17,5 mm*


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2014 às 16:26)

Pela primeira vez  duas imagens de radar com intervalo incrível de um segundo


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2014 às 16:45)

Lightning disse:


> Pela primeira vez  duas imagens de radar com intervalo incrível de um segundo



Nopes, é relativamente comum... 

As imagens de radar de coruche e loulé saem frequentemente com diferença de um segundo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 17:53)

*14,0ºC
18,5 mm*

Não chove.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2014 às 18:27)

Boas

O acumulado do dia aqui vai em 21,6mm ainda chuvisca mas está a dar as ultimas a partir das próximas horas a precipitação vai se encostar mais ao Litoral centro e ficar praticamente tudo no mar mas ainda tocando algumas zonas!Isto mais no dia de amanha! Domingo ela está de volta em força 

Temperatura máxima 14,8ºC e a mínima está agora 13,9ºC praticamente sem variações em 24h


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

Se é, ou era, para cair sobretudo no mar não sei, mas que por aqui chove bem nesta altura, gota grossa, isso chove. O vento também tornou a aumentar de intensidade e sopra forte de Sudoeste.


----------



## bpereira (7 Jan 2014 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Dêem uma olhadela neste site.
Tem lá uma previsão de tempestade para 8 e 9 de Janeiro.

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2014 às 23:36)

bpereira disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dêem uma olhadela neste site.
> Tem lá uma previsão de tempestade para 8 e 9 de Janeiro.
> ...



Tal como referi no meu post acima poderá haver alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas mas a maioria vai ficar no mar se entrar alguma coisa na costa será muito pouco e muito longe de ser chamado tempestade! dia 9 não vai haver nada vai ser um dia bem calmo!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (7 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

O dia de hoje foi muito chuvoso por aqui mas agora acalmou bastante. amanhã só devemos ter alguns períodos de chuva fraca e talvez até nem chova, pelo menos na minha zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 02:48)

Acumulado de ontem: *18,5mm*
______

T.actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (8 Jan 2014 às 09:21)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 27.8 km/h 


Temp atual 12.1ºC 09:15

Pressão: 1013.2Hpa 09:15
Intensidade do Vento: 16.7 km/h 09:15
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: E
Temperatura do vento: 11.2ºC 09:15
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.5ºC 09:15
Humidade Relativa:90% 09:15
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 09:15
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 10:26)

Boas

Céu muito nublado,* 13,7º*C e vento moderado do quadrante SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 16:41)

T.actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (8 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

boas

t,max : 17,7ºc

t,act : 14,3ºc


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2014 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado/forte.

Neste momento a temperatura tem estado com tendência para aumentar, sendo a Tactual de 17,1ºC com uma HR muito baixa (58%).

Tmin: 13,3ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Boas

Mínima de 12,0ºC e máxima de 17,9ºC

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Agora estão 14,7ºC, 88%Hr, 1016,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2014 às 21:36)

Neste momento esta zona deve ser uma "ilha de calor" no território continental, com 17,3ºC. 

Pena é os 35 km/h de média de velocidade do vento.

Raj. max: 85,8 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

T.actual: *13,4ºC*

Parece que amanha a máxima vai subir bem.
Frio precisa-se.


----------



## newlazeradg (8 Jan 2014 às 22:53)

t,act : 13,5ºc


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (8 Jan 2014 às 23:57)

Boas. o dia de hoje por aqui foi de muitas nuvens e não choveu. Para semana segundo as previsões do IPMA teremos de novo chuva acompanhada de vento forte.
Já agora quanto à forte ondulação que se tem registado aqui nas praias mais próximas onde moro danificou alguns bares que existem nessas mesmas praias.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

O dia de ontem não teve qualquer interesse meteorológico, infelizmente.
(Por outro lado, felizmente, que é preciso focar a concentração no estudo! )

*12,8ºC* / *15,7ºC*. 

Actuais 13,0ºC com 78% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.

De referir que a média destes primeiros 8 dias está altíssima, cerca de 14ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 00:15)

Céu estrelado, momento raro. 
Como consequência, a noite segue um pouco mais fresca, *11,5ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jan 2014 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu nublado com vestígios de azul, vento fraco e 11º.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

Boas tardes, como esperado, dia bem ameno. 

*17,7ºC*

A minima foi *10,1ºC* (existe a possibilidade de ser batida ate às 23:59, logo veremos).


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2014 às 12:57)

Dia de praia, hoje, sigo com algum Sol e *17,6ºC*! 

Céu muito nublado por uma camada de Altostratus, e 61% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão e vento fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2014 às 13:00)

Dia de Primavera estão 18,2ºC, 58%Hr e vento praticamente nulo!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

O cancro do sol apareceu e fez a temperatura ascender aos 15,1ºC até agora, valhe-nos o vento de NE se não acho que teria 20ºC , o tempo típico de Janeiro a marcar presença, existe sempre um período ameno em Janeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 15:18)

T.actual: *18,1ºC*

Panorama actual:
Aquele valor junto à Figueira, estará correcto?


----------



## newlazeradg (9 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

boas

t,max : 18,7ºc

t,act : 14,6ºc


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

Boa noite

Dia bem agradável, com sol e uma máxima de *19,6ºC*. Até ao momento, mínima de *10,8ºC*. 

Agora sigo com *12,2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.



jonas_87 disse:


> Panorama actual:
> Aquele valor junto à Figueira, estará correcto?


Em Ceira estiveram quase 40ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 18:49)

DaniFR disse:


> Em Ceira estiveram quase 40ºC.



Epa boa maxima, eu acredito.  
____

Temperatura actual: *12,7ºC*


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2014 às 18:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *18,1ºC*
> 
> Panorama actual:
> Aquele valor junto à Figueira, estará correcto?



Essa zona até é fácil de verificar, visto que a protecção civil da Figueira da Foz tem uma rede de estações bem completa e a debitar dados no http://www.weatherlink.com/, tendo a temperatura máxima de hoje registada entre elas sido na Marinha das Ondas.











Por aqui depois de uma madrugada ventosa, o dia já foi de vento fraco e pouco nublado.

Tmax: 21,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

Pois mas a estacao que falo registou uma maxima de 24,7ºC, valor surreal portanto.
A estação é esta: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICOIMBRA13
____

A temperatura estabilizou nos *13,1ºC*.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2014 às 19:52)

Boas

Tarde muito agradável aqui com uma máxima de 19,6ºC

Por agora estão 15,2ºC, 75%Hr, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

Boas por aqui hoje o dia foi de alguma nublesidade embora algumas alturas o céu se representasse um pouco azul ou seja com poucas nuvens. Quanto ao vento foi em geral fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2014 às 00:51)

Boas noites

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *10,1ºC* / *18,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Jan 2014 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Manhã com aroma de Primavera aqui no Marquês 
Céu com finas nuvens que deixam ver o azul por cima. Vento quase nulo e o termómetro diz que estão 11º


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2014 às 10:04)

Boas

T.minima: *8,0ºC*
T.actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2014 às 10:36)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *9,3ºC* e actuais 13,6ºC com céu muito nublado por Altocumulus e Altostratus.

69% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2014 às 13:12)

A máxima ontem foi de 16,7ºC hoje deve ficar por igual grau, estão 15,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

T.actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

18,4ºC, sem comentários , a nível do solo deverão estar 20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2014 às 15:07)

Aqui ja refrescou, estão *15,5ºC*.


----------



## newlazeradg (10 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

boas

t,max : 17,4ºc

t,act : 13,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2014 às 20:06)

Boas noites

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *8,0ºC* / *18,4ºC*
Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*
Perspectiva-se um madrugada fresca, a minima deverá cair aos 6,5/7ºC
__________

Durante o f.d.s estarei a fazer seguimento a partir da região saloia, Vale da Mangancha(concelho de Mafra).
Com muita pena minha não havera inversão na madrugada de Domingo.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

Boas

Mínima de 9,9ºC e máxima de 16,6ºC

Rajada máxima 19km/h

Agora:
13,4ºC
85%Hr
1015,0hpa
vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

Temperatura actual: *10,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2014 às 09:57)

começo de dia com nevoeiro hoje


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2014 às 10:44)

Boas

Mínima de 7,3ºC

Agora céu limpo com 11,4ºC, 87%Hr, 1018,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Jan 2014 às 11:20)

Boas por agora o dia está bem bonito. Céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jan 2014 às 12:13)

Está um dia frio !

Estão 8.4ºC neste momento, com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

Boas

Belo dia aqui na zona oeste.
T.actual: *16,2ºC* 

Muita chuva caiu por estas bandas, só se vê água a correr por tudo o que é sitio. 

Foto tirada agora mesmo.






____

Pelo caminho apanhei neblina junto a Cheleiros (vale do rio lizandro, rio esse que apresentava um grande caudal).

Uma EMA lá em baixo é que era, instalada na cota minima, colada ao rio, registaria valores bem interessantes, tanto de Inverno como de Verão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2014 às 12:35)

Foi uma manhã de bastante nevoeiro que depois desapareceu, mas agora reapareceu! Mas tirando isso, está um belo dia


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2014 às 13:01)

Mínima do ano, *8,0ºC*. 

Pela zona oriental de Lisboa, bastante nevoeiro, que ainda perdura.

Por Mira-Sintra, ambiente limpo, como esteve durante a madrugada e manhã.

Actuais 15,1ºC com 75% de humidade. 1018 hPa de pressão e vento fraco. Sol!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

Grandes variações de temperatura na AML. As regiões próximas do rio são ainda banhadas pelo nevoeiro denso.






No Cais do Sodré, a temperatura caiu 1ºC na última hora, encontrando-se agora nos 9,3ºC. Na Portela, estável, *8,9ºC*.

Por aqui... bem mais a Oeste... céu limpo, Sol, e 15,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2014 às 14:10)

Temperatura actual: *17,4ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Segundo o ECMWF, aqui no vale ainda vou registar inversão térmica até as 23h, a partir dessa hora deverá entrar nebulosidade.


----------



## DRC (11 Jan 2014 às 18:14)

Dia de nevoeiro na Póvoa de Santa Iria, que só se dissipou ao final da tarde.
Mínima: *7.3ºC*
Máxima: *10.9ºC*

Agora estão *9.1ºC *e a humidade está nos* 87%*, com algum nevoeiro sobre o Tejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2014 às 19:05)

Boas

T.maxima: *17,9ºC*

Neste momento, vai ocorrendo boa inversão, sigo com *6,5ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2014 às 19:05)

Nevoeiro denso pela regiao nascente da Quinta do Conde.

Curioso, que a alguns metros mais acima, onde me encontro e onde está a estação, não há praticamente nevoeiro nenhum.

Sigo com 8,8ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

nevoeiro ate as 14h, nevoeiro a partir das 18h, o dia nem deu para aquecer muito


----------



## DRC (11 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

Nevoeiro cerrado, com a temperatura nos *7.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2014 às 20:30)

Ha pouco,fui dar uma  volta e fiz medições para ver como está a inversão aqui no vale.
A inversão não está muito intensa, já cheguei a registar diferenças muito maiores.

Os resultados foram estes:






Como não existe escala, posso dizer que a distancia entre o local onde foram registados 7,2ºC e o local onde foram registados 5,9ºC é de 90 metros.
O padrão térmico está dentro do que era espectável.

Aquela zona a Este é sempre a mais fria,fruto da forma do vale(mais encaixado), aproximação da varzea, menor numero de horas de sol, ausência de casas em ambas as vertentes, presença de um canavial que forma uma especie de barreira natural que potencia/intensifica a própria inversão/acumulação de ar frio, entre outros factores.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2014 às 08:18)

Céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte do quadrante SE.
Temperatura actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## João Esteves (12 Jan 2014 às 10:26)

Bom Dia, 

Depois de um dia de nevoeiro (ontem), hoje está encoberto. 
Temperatura de 11.7 ºC e 98% de humidade.
A chuva não deverá tardar a cair !


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2014 às 11:02)

De volta à base, *Alcabideche*.

Céu encoberto,*14,6ºC* e vento moderado de *SO*.

Muito nevoeiro na zona do Ramalhão/Chão de Meninos(Sintra).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2014 às 13:19)

Caiu há instantes um aguaceiro forte de pingas bem grossas.

É impressão minha ou hoje o radar está a mostrar precipitação que acaba por não chegar ao solo?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2014 às 13:27)

É muito _show off_. 

Por aqui, chuviscos e vento moderado, nada mais.


----------



## Garcia (12 Jan 2014 às 13:41)

Na zona da Lourinhã, tem caído uns bons aguaceiros desde as 12h pra cá.. 
Ora cai com força, como acalma, mas tem estado sempre a cair...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

Fotografia soberba do nevoeiro sobre a Ponte 25 de Abril na noite de 10 de Janeiro.







Foto de *Nuno Trindade*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2014 às 14:38)

Grande foto, esse fotografo não dá hipotese.
____

Neste momento chove bem. 
O vento rodou para NO, como consequência houve um grande arrefecimento, estão 12,5ºC

Acumulado: *2,3 mm*


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2014 às 15:00)

Aqui a pouco caiu uma valente carga de agua deixou apenas 2,2mm mas foi brutal durante pouco mais de 1 minuto o rain rate máximo foi até aos 140,4mm/


----------



## Microburst (12 Jan 2014 às 15:03)

Boa tarde 

De há meia-hora para cá tem chovido valentemente em Almada, aguaceiros fortes de gota grossa e mesmo de vez em quando com algum pequeno granizo à mistura, e parece quase que está a anoitecer tal é a escuridão. É equívoco meu ou a previsão do IPMA para o dia de hoje não falava de tamanha intensidade de precipitação pelo menos aqui para a AML?


----------



## dASk (12 Jan 2014 às 15:08)

*245mmh* por aqui neste momento! que brutalidade...


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2014 às 16:03)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 38.9 km/h 


Temp atual 12.5ºC 16:55

Pressão: 1018.5Hpa 16:55
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 16:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: WN
Temperatura do vento: 11.7ºC 16:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.5ºC 16:55
Humidade Relativa:90% 16:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 6.6 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 5.6 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 16:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

sigo com 6.2mm


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

A frente aqui deixou 6,8mm nada de mais uma miséria como já estava previsto!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

*12,3ºC
3,0 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Mais uma foto do grande fotógrafo *Nuno Trindade*:


----------



## Geiras (12 Jan 2014 às 19:46)

Boas, por aqui o acumulado ficou-se pelos 5,7mm.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

Agora sim acabou o acumulado ficou nos 7,4mm

12,7ºC agora


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2014 às 20:20)

por aqui hoje 7.5mm

vou com 64mm este mes


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Jan 2014 às 22:59)

Boa noite por aqui a tarde foi de chuvisco e vento fraco. neste momento não chove e a temperatura está nos 11.3 °C


----------



## ct5iul (13 Jan 2014 às 09:03)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 9.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 7.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 13.0 km/h 


Temp atual 8.3ºC 08:55

Pressão: 1022.2Hpa 08:55
Intensidade do Vento: 2 km/h 08:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: W
Temperatura do vento: 8.0ºC 08:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 6.8ºC 08:55
Humidade Relativa:90% 08:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.2 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 08:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Jan 2014 às 09:15)

ct5iul disse:


> Boa tarde



Bom dia,
Depois desta informação tão detalhada para que servirá a minha ?? 
Mas bem, aqui no Marquês céu pouco nublado (muito azul à vista), vento fraco e o termómetro marca 9º.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Jan 2014 às 09:26)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Depois desta informação tão detalhada para que servirá a minha ??
> Mas bem, aqui no Marquês céu pouco nublado (muito azul à vista), vento fraco e o termómetro marca 9º.



Toda a informação no forum e importante seja detalhada ou não ate porque a localidade onde te encontras e difrente


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 09:45)

Boas

T.minima: *9,6ºC*
T.actual: *11,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 13:03)

Muitas nuvens/abertas.

T.actual: *14,0ºC*

Vento moderado


----------



## romeupaz (13 Jan 2014 às 13:52)

A cair algum granizo miudo por Leiria


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 14:28)

Por aqui, vão passando algumas nuvens cinzentas a norte, nada mais.
Algum sol e vento moderado a forte.
T.actual: *14,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2014 às 14:38)

dia de sol, com aguaceiros fraquissimos a passar por vezes sigo com 1mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2014 às 17:26)

Cheias no Ribatejo (Riachos e Azinhaga) a 7 de janeiro de 2014
fonte: Jornal O Riachense

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.799692553390876.1073741888.119500614743410&type=1


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Jan 2014 às 17:46)

Por aqui passou um aguaceiro moderado e o vento está fraco a moderado.
A temperatura actual é de 12,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco.
T.actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Jan 2014 às 18:18)

Depois do aguaceiro que caiu aqui a meio da tarde por agora ainda continua tudo calmo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Jan 2014 às 18:58)

Boa tarde,
Cerca das 13h30 no _Campus da Justiça_ estava um dia de primavera. Assim:






Há pouco tempo, quando chegava ao Marquês, caiu um valente aguaceiro


----------



## cactus (13 Jan 2014 às 19:09)

Por aqui vai pingando...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

Boas noites

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,5ºC* / *14,4ºC*

T.actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2014 às 21:53)

3,0 mm por aqui, tempo fresco com 12,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

Boa celula que passa por aqui neste momento.

Muita chuva.


----------



## bpereira (13 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

Nestes últimos 20 minutos choveu mais que o dia todo.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2014 às 23:37)

chove bem pela caparica


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2014 às 23:42)

Por aqui também caiu com força, acumulou quase 3.0mm com um rate máximo de 64.0
Durou muito pouco, mas mostrou-se bem... :-)


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

Boa noite por aqui o vento está moderado. Vamos ver o que esta noite reserva depois de uma tarde que rendeu apenas um aguaceiro moderado de curta duração.
A temperatura atualmente está nos 11,9ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2014 às 00:18)

Ontem acabei o dia com 1,0mm e depois da meia noite já caíram 1,6mm

12,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2014 às 00:29)

Acumulado de ontem: *1,3 mm*
___

*12,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

Aqui o aguaceiro desde a meia noite deixou 2,6mm

12,1ºC, 89%Hr, 1024,3hpa o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Geiras (14 Jan 2014 às 00:39)

Boa noite, a madrugada começou muito bem, com dois aguaceiros fortes.

Acumulado desde a meia noite: 3,0mm.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2014 às 00:48)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui.

1,6mm em Caneças, e a somar.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Jan 2014 às 08:54)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu encoberto (mas não muito escuro) e vai chuviscando. O vento é fraco e, apesar de sentir que está bastante frio o termómetro diz que estão 13º . Bom, belo dia para uma aulinha ao fim da tarde de _total condicionamento_ seguida de um turco "a bombar"


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2014 às 09:33)

Boas

Sigo com chuva fraca, *13,0ºC* e vento moderado do quadrante *Noroeste*.

Acumulado: *1,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2014 às 13:37)

Boas

Aqui choveu de madrugada e durante a manha mas de forma fraca! O acumulado de hoje vai em 4,0mm pouco ou nada deverá cair até ao fim do dia!

Tempo ameno estão 16,4ºC, 83%Hr, 1021,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Jan 2014 às 17:00)

Boa tarde aqui de madrugada houve períodos de chuva moderados e alguns fortes tendo diminuído de manha e passando a períodos de chuva fraca. Neste momento não chove e a temperatura está nos 12,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *13,1ºC*
Acumulado: *2,0 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Jan 2014 às 18:08)

Neste momento começou a chuviscar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2014 às 23:14)

Boas noites

Está uma noite daquelas mesmo

Aqui na região a temperatura ronda os 12ºC (12.7 no Pinheiro de Loures e 12.0 em Caneças) e humidade entre 95 e 100% (97% no Pinheiro e 100% em Caneças).


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 00:07)

T.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2014 às 02:54)

Noite de chuviscos. Está assim há horas. O rain rate deve ser de 0,1 - 0,2mm por hora. 

Vê-se a luz da lua e as nuvens a passar. Do céu, ora mais encoberto, ora mais descoberto, não deixa de cair uma morrinha fraca.

0,6mm em Caneças desde as 0h.
12ºC


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jan 2014 às 09:50)

Bom Dia  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 12.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 10.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 11.1 km/h 


Temp atual 11.9ºC 09:40
Pressão: 1015.5Hpa 09:40
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 09:40
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NO
Temperatura do vento: 11.9ºC 09:40
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.0ºC 09:40
Humidade Relativa:93% 09:40
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 09:40
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

Boas

*12,4ºC
1,3 mm*

Chuviscos e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2014 às 13:15)

Boas

Mínima de 12,5ºC

Dia seco apenas com alguns chuviscos mas o acumulado é de 0,0mm lá para a noite vai aumentar a precipitação!

15,2ºC, 83%Hr, 1017,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2014 às 17:06)

13,4ºC e 1,6 mm, não tá mau, pouco a pouco lá vai chovendo todos os dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 17:49)

Boas

*1,5 mm
12,3ºC*
____

A previsão para sexta-feira está no ponto. 



> Céu muito nublado.
> *Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes
> e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas fortes em especial no litoral
> Centro e Sul.*
> ...



Fonte: IPMA


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Jan 2014 às 18:07)

Boas. O  dia por aqui está a ser maioritariamente de períodos de chuva fraca. Neste momento sigo com vento fraco e temperatura nos 12,2ºC


----------



## newlazeradg (15 Jan 2014 às 19:20)

boas

t,max : 15,2ºc

t,act : 12,7ºc


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

chove moderado pela caparica


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2014 às 20:30)

Como foi analisado ontem por mim no tópico de previsões, a frente vem com alguma intensidade.







Notam-se bem alguns segmentos em arco ( bow echoes/bowing lines), e a estes estão associados alguns ventos fortes quer de inflow, nos pontos de intersecção dos arcos, quer de outflow no eixo dos arcos.

Precipitação pontualmente forte também deverá ocorrer junto aos máximos de reflectividade.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2014 às 20:43)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento pla Figueira, até faz fumo !!!
Edit: Chove já com menos intensidade, mas estes 5/10 minutos de chuva torrencial bastaram pra transformar a minha rua num rio...


----------



## MicaMito (15 Jan 2014 às 20:53)

Dasss que carga tá a cair!!!


----------



## Gongas (15 Jan 2014 às 20:59)

Está a caminho de Coimbra!! Frente com bastante intensidade.


----------



## FJC (15 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

Boa noite!

A intensidade da chuva na região de Leiria está assim, *Intensidade
103.6 mm /h.*

dados retirados de:
http://hortasdoliz.meteoleiria.org/


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2014 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encoberto com aguaceiros fracos.

Tmax: 15ºC

Tmin: 11,3ºC

Precip: 1,0mm

Já não deve faltar muito para começar a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 21:32)

A linha esta próxima, vai entrando pelo litoral do concelho de Mafra.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Jan 2014 às 21:33)

Caiu agora mesmo um forte aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

Chove moderado.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Chuviscos e vento moderado de WSW.

Caneças segue com 3,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2014 às 22:02)

chove bem no estadio da luz no jogo benfica vs leixoes

EDIT 22.20h : chove bem agora na caparica


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 22:21)

*4,3 mm
10,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2014 às 23:02)

Boas

Aqui a frente está a passar ou melhor a parte principal já passou deu uma rajada de 56km/h mas muito pouco em chuva!! tenho acumulado até agora 2,2mm desde as 00h

Temperatura a descer 13,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2014 às 23:12)

A frente passou e nada notei, 3,4 mm foi o acumulado até agora e provavelmente por hoje.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2014 às 23:20)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui a frente rendeu 2.8mm mais o que havia sido recolhido, segue nos 5.0mm
Por hoje tudo bateu certinho, sem falhas. O YR.NO avançou com min 12ºc e Max 15ºc com os tais 5mm.
Minima de 12.2ºc de madrugada e batida agora durante a passagem da frente, sigo com 12.1.
A máxima atingiu os 14.9ºc pelas 12:27


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2014 às 23:39)

Por aqui ainda vao caindo uns chuviscos.
Acumulado: *5,0 mm*
10,7ºC

A frente proporcionou uma rajada de 62 km/h.
______



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Por aqui a frente rendeu 2.8mm mais o que havia sido recolhido, segue nos 5.0mm
> Por hoje tudo bateu certinho, sem falhas. O YR.NO avançou com min 12ºc e Max 15ºc com os tais 5mm.
> Minima de 12.2ºc de madrugada e batida agora durante a passagem da frente, sigo com 12.1.
> A máxima atingiu os 14.9ºc pelas 12:27



Tambem utilizo bastante o YR.NO/meteograma ECMWF, tem grande precisão, principalmente nas temperaturas.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

6,6mm em Caneças.

E o acumulado mensal já vai em 150,8mm.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2014 às 23:46)

Boas

Por aqui a frente passou e a temperatura já vai em descida, com 11,5ºC actuais.

Acumulado total no dia de hoje: 6,0mm


----------



## newlazeradg (15 Jan 2014 às 23:48)

t,act : 11,6ºc

precipitação : 1,5 mm


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Jan 2014 às 23:57)

Depois da frente ter passado tudo calmo por agora.
Temperatura atual de 10,1ºc
Acumulado de hoje 5,1 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2014 às 12:11)

Boas

*13,0ºC*
Céu pouco nublado
Vento moderado
*0,5 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Boas. Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

Vala em Alcorochel- afluente do Rio Alviela no dia 7/01/2014. Com direito a uma pequena cascata


----------



## MicaMito (16 Jan 2014 às 13:23)

lá pra baixo deve estar a ser entregur uma carga!!!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2014 às 13:39)

Aguaceiro com algum granizo neste momento na cidade de Odivelas.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

MicaMito disse:


> lá pra baixo deve estar a ser entregur uma carga!!!!


Essa célula passou por aqui. Chuva forte acompanhada de granizo, durante cerca de 3 min. 

Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2014 às 14:09)

Ha uma hora atras o IPMA colocou muitos distritos em aviso amarelo referente à precipitação/possibilidade de ocorrência de fenomenos extremos de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2014 às 17:36)

T.actual: *11,0ºC*
Céu pouco nublado
Vento fraco do quadrante *NO*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

Boas por aqui depois de alguns aguaceiros fortes o céu encontrase pouco nublado.
Temperatura Atual: 10,5ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2014 às 17:54)

Boas

Aqui nada choveu tenho 0,2mm nem sei se foi chuva ou a humidade da noite hehe

Máxima de 15,8ºc e mínima de 11,3ºC

Rajada máxima 35km/h

Agora estão 12,2ºC, 70%Hr, 1013,1hpa e vento fraco de W


----------



## ct5iul (16 Jan 2014 às 17:56)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.1 ºC
Temp Mini: 8.7ºC
Rajada Máxima: 33.8 km/h 


Temp atual 10.7ºC 17:50
Pressão: 1008.7Hpa 17:50
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 17:50
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SO
Temperatura do vento: 10.4ºC 17:50
Ponto de Orvalho: 6.3ºC 17:50
Humidade Relativa:75% 17:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 17:50
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Novo alerta: chuva, vento extremo e ondas até 10 metros
Proteção Civil coloca todo o país em alerta ao prever «fenómenos extremos de vento»


Todos os distritos estão em alerta, devido ao mau tempo, a partir das 20:00 desta sexta-feira até ao meio dia de sábado. Proteção alerta para a chuva, para as ondas, que podem chegar aos 10 metros, e acrescenta que é «expectável a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento».

A Proteção Civil informa em comunicado que todos os distritos do país ficam em alerta amarelo. 

Na noite desta quinta para sexta-feira aguardam-se períodos de chuva forte e «fenómenos extremos de vento» que podem chegar aos 100 quilómetros por hora em todo o litoral, de norte a sul.

Também é possível a queda de granizo. Ainda, neve nas terras altas e ondas que podem chegar aos sete metros a norte do cabo Carvoeiro. 

A Proteção Civil pede cautelas redobradas de modo a minimizar os riscos do meu tempo, já que o piso nas estradas vai ter escorregadio e há a possibilidade de cheias. 

A ANPC também recomenda que as atividades relacionadas com o mar sejam canceladas


----------



## newlazeradg (16 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

boas

t,max : 15,3ºc

t,act : 11,1ºc


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2014 às 19:38)

Boas

Por aqui 0,3mm acumulados hoje.
8,6ºC de temperatura actual.

Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a madrugada e manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2014 às 19:47)

Boas noites

T.actual: *10,9ºC
*
Algumas nuvens e vento moderado
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*

Entretanto, as maquinas estão preparadas, espero que as células passem aqui na zona. 
A ultima vez que passou por aqui trovoada foi em Outubro.


----------



## Thomar (16 Jan 2014 às 20:47)

Também já tenho a máquina preparada, mas acho que a animação por aqui  só já de madrugada (e lá a partir das 3H).
Agora *+10ºC* estagnados já desde as 19H, vento fraco mas sensação térmica de uns 8/8,5ºC.





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> T.actual: *10,9ºC
> *
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Por aqui o acumulado até agora por hoje foi de 0,8 mm.

De momento estão 10,4ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2014 às 23:07)

T.actual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2014 às 23:28)

imagem de radar:








as amostras


----------



## newlazeradg (16 Jan 2014 às 23:41)

a temperatura subiu 

encontra-se nos 11,9ºc


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

david 6 disse:


> as amostras



As entradas.


Mais logo ides ter um belo banquete.


----------



## FJC (17 Jan 2014 às 01:09)

Boa noite!

Pela Marinha Grande chegou a chuva e ouvi um trovão agora. No Sat 24 não existia vestígios dela tão perto da costa.


----------



## Profetaa (17 Jan 2014 às 01:15)

Boa noite.
Por ca vai chovendo moderado .
Temperatura a manter-se7.8º


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jan 2014 às 01:36)

Em Leiria ouvem-se ao longe o ribombar dos trovões e parecem ser bem potentes...


----------



## rbsmr (17 Jan 2014 às 01:41)

Estou a registar uma queda acentuada  da pressão atmosférica à razão de  1 hPa hora. Confirmem nos dados da minha estaçao no wunderground em iportuga81


----------



## FJC (17 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

Estão a entrar umas boas células. Uma delas penso que irá passar em Leiria. Não consigo carregar imagem de radar pelo ImageSHACK. Está diferente. Tenho de estudar] aquilo 
http://imageshack.com/a/img607/9886/k41g.jpg


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2014 às 02:03)

FJC disse:


>


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 02:33)

Boas

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado.
O Sat24 está bem interessante.

*1,3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 02:36)

Trovoada!!

Vai chovendo, puxada a vento de sudoeste!

0,6mm em Caneças


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 02:37)

E já se ouve!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 02:38)

Muitos clarões a norte desta zona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 02:38)

Está perto, "tempo de espera" de apenas 2/3 segundos, são trovões daqueles mesmo bons!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Jan 2014 às 02:40)

Lisboa: Trovoada a NW


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2014 às 02:40)

Aí está ela!!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 02:42)

Chove torrencialmente!

E com muito granizo à mistura!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 02:46)

Deu dois e desapareceu, mas a imagem de radar promete. Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2014 às 02:49)

vai chovendo pela caparica

EDIT: 2.54h chove torrencial agora


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jan 2014 às 02:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado.
> O Sat24 está bem interessante.
> ...



Sim também já reparei no sat24


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 02:58)

Muita chuva nos ultimas minutos, caiu algum granizo.
Agora chove fraco.


----------



## Mix (17 Jan 2014 às 02:58)

Boa noite... 
Por aqui tudo calmo ainda...
Ainda não se vê clarões para Oeste mas não deve faltar muito.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva este envento, ultimamente aquando dos avisos de tornados/ventos fortes esta região tem sido como vocês têm acompanhado, quase sempre afectada por minis/tornados.


----------



## STsantarem (17 Jan 2014 às 03:04)

A coisa ainda vai calma mas pelos mapas de descargas elétricas a coisa está a compor-se

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 03:09)

Grande _bomba_  que caiu na zona da *Nazare*. 
Deve ter acordado muitas pessoas.


----------



## STsantarem (17 Jan 2014 às 03:19)

Chegou e veio com força. Algumas rajadas de vento e chuva que cai com muita força neste momento. Chove torrencialmente em Santarém.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2014 às 03:20)

continua a alguns minutos chuva torrencial pela caparica

EDIT: que diluvio agora e rajadas de vento


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 03:26)

Por aqui apenas chuvisca.
Destaque para a temperatura, caiu para os actuais *8,5ºC*
Acumulado: *4,6 mm*


----------



## Rui86 (17 Jan 2014 às 03:41)

STsantarem disse:


> Chegou e veio com força. Algumas rajadas de vento e chuva que cai com muita força neste momento. Chove torrencialmente em Santarém.



Boas...chove um pouco mas nada de torrencial pelo menos aqui por sao domingos..


----------



## STsantarem (17 Jan 2014 às 03:45)

Chove muito e o vento aperta com algumas rajadas moderadas.
http://www.ipma.pt/en/otempo/obs.radar/?print=true
O radar do IPMA desta vez não falhou.

Edit: Impressionante a força da chuva neste momento com rajadas de vento já consideráveis.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2014 às 07:37)

chove bem pela caparica


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jan 2014 às 08:05)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 11.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 8.3ºC
Rajada Máxima: 37.8 km/h 


Temp atual 8.9ºC 07:55
Pressão: 996.2Hpa 07:55
Intensidade do Vento: 5.6 km/h 07:55
 Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SO
Temperatura do vento: 8.2ºC 07:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.3ºC  07:55
umidade Relativa:90% C  07:55
huva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 1.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 11.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 07:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2014 às 08:08)

ouvi um trovão agora


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2014 às 08:11)

Chuva, granizo e trovoada... resume-se desta maneira o nascer do dia por aqui pela linha de Cascais.


----------



## Iuri (17 Jan 2014 às 08:20)

Por momentos pensei que esta nuvem, que há minutos estava sob Cascais, estava a fazer um funil... desfez-se a tempo!


----------



## rbsmr (17 Jan 2014 às 08:23)

Lisboa, Carnide: forte trovoada, chuva acompanhada de granizo


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 08:24)

Por aqui estou meio dividido entre 2 panoramas. A norte trovões e nuvens bem escuras. A sul abertas de sol  
Foi uma noite bastante chuvosa!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 08:26)

Por aqui chove fraco com alguma trovoada a sul.


----------



## PTbig (17 Jan 2014 às 08:31)

Alguém consegue confirmar, forte queda de granizo na zona de Carcavelos/Parede com acumulação superior a 5 cm. Edit (Nova comunicação altura de 1.5mt's de gelo)

Abraços


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 08:32)

De acordo com a TSF há relatos de queda de granizo ainda com alguma intensidade em Lisboa!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2014 às 08:33)

PTbig disse:


> Alguém consegue confirmar, forte queda de granizo na zona de Carcavelos/Parede com acumulação superior a 5 cm. Edit (Nova comunicação altura de 1.5mt's de gelo)
> 
> Abraços



Moro em Carcavelos e não aconteceu nada disso... pelo menos aqui (Lombos Sul/Qta São Gonçalo).


----------



## Iuri (17 Jan 2014 às 08:35)

Parede:


----------



## rbsmr (17 Jan 2014 às 08:35)

Imagens do Granizo de Lisboa (aqui em Carnide)


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2014 às 08:35)

> *Cascais/Parede: Bombeiros recebem pedidos de auxílio devido a forte queda de granizo (vídeo)*
> 
> Uma forte precipitação de granizo deixou hoje as estradas da Parede, concelho de Cascais, cheias de gelo e levou a diversos pedidos de auxílio aos Bombeiros Voluntárias, de acordo com fonte da instituição.
> De acordo com fonte dos bombeiros da Parede, a grande precipitação ocorreu cerca das 7:30, e o quartel começou «a receber muitos pedidos de auxílio» sobretudo devido a inundações.
> http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=3636905


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 08:37)

Parede:





TVI24


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2014 às 08:37)

Vince disse:


> CARGA DE GRANIZO - YouTube



As trovoadas são assim caprichosas... aqui caiu granizo mas nada que se compare.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jan 2014 às 08:38)

Pela zona da Ameixoeira (Lisboa )Grande tromba de Agua com granizo e Trovoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 08:39)

Grande trovão agora, a descarga deu-se a SE.


----------



## rbsmr (17 Jan 2014 às 08:40)

Novas imagens:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 08:44)

Em Lisboa o pessoal da zona norte está a ter sorte para já. Aqui pela Ajuda é só ver as células passar a norte...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 08:45)

Fortes trovões neste momento, com céu negro para os lados de Lisboa. Agora não chove, mas choveu intensamente toda a noite.

*8.3ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 08:52)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, trovoada parou (parece que vem sempre aos pares...).

Atenção às novas células que se aproximam:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 08:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, trovoada parou (parece que vem sempre aos pares...).
> 
> Atenção às novas células que se aproximam:



Sim vao entrar aqui na zona.


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 08:54)

Depois de aparentar ser uma updraft base normal, vai surgindo rotação eagora uma wall cloud aqui a SE da Encarnação, sobre  a area do Parque das Naçoes-Estuario Tejo.

Há pouco o downdraft passou aqui e deixou granizo significativo, mas o pior ficou mais a NNW daqui.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 08:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva fraca, trovoada parou (parece que vem sempre aos pares...).
> 
> Atenção às novas células que se aproximam:



Aposto que vou levar com aquele intervalo menos intenso


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2014 às 08:56)

Alfragide 






Raquel de Barros


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 08:56)

Algum lowering, com pequenos funis a tentar desenvolver...agora com o sol a aquecer a actividade deverá continuar a migrar para interior, e a coisa pode ser interessante..


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 08:57)

Potente trovão


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 08:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Potente trovão



Olha lá, como é que está a tua vista para norte e noroeste dai?

Notas alguma coisa na direcção do Tejo?


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 09:01)

stormy disse:


> Olha lá, como é que está a tua vista para norte e noroeste dai?
> 
> Notas alguma coisa na direcção do Tejo?



Sim, para o Tejo está tudo negro. Mete respeito.. 

E é daí que vêm os trovões, mas tenho impressão que já oiço trovoada das células de Oeste, possivelmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:03)

Grande escuridão a Oeste/NO ouvem-se alguns roncos, ainda distantes,vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2014 às 09:04)

Estou neste momento em Vialonga e tive o privilégio de assistir de "cadeirão" a trovoada que se abateu sobre Lisboa. Stormy, achas que essa zona da celula com potencial gerador de "funis" se dirige para o Cartaxo? estou com um bocado de receio pela minha familia que está lá


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2014 às 09:08)

A minha vista para o Tejo está assim...


----------



## rbsmr (17 Jan 2014 às 09:08)




----------



## smisantos (17 Jan 2014 às 09:08)

Ha pouco no Campo Grande...


----------



## stormy (17 Jan 2014 às 09:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> Sim, para o Tejo está tudo negro. Mete respeito..
> 
> E é daí que vêm os trovões, mas tenho impressão que já oiço trovoada das células de Oeste, possivelmente.



Mantem-se, agora a E/ENE daqui, vai progredindo.

É uma pequena supercelula, a estrutura é bastante bem organizada


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jan 2014 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Nesta manhã, bem escura, caia uma chuva intensa e gelada com _topping_ de trovoada. Agora continua céu cinzento chumbo do lado do Tejo. O termómetro marca 9º mas eu acho que está muito mais frio 
Excelente inicio de dia para os senhores meteoloucos 

EDIT 9h22m : Nova carga de chuva
EDIT 9h25m : Trovão
EDIT 9h27m : Raios e coriscos - vou começar a trabalhar!!


----------



## jorgeanimal (17 Jan 2014 às 09:10)

stormy disse:


> Olha lá, como é que está a tua vista para norte e noroeste dai?
> 
> Notas alguma coisa na direcção do Tejo?




http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html

talvez se veja algo de interessante nesta webcam


----------



## MicaMito (17 Jan 2014 às 09:12)

Tenho uma célula estaçionada aqui na minha zona a descarregar já há 30min!!! já pelo radar a zona de lisboa para baixo pareçe que vai haver acção!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 09:12)

Aproxima-se uma célula que mete respeito! Vamos ver


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2014 às 09:16)

Três células (radar 08h50)


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:16)

Chuva moderada,ate ao momento observei 2 raios.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2014 às 09:16)

Benfica, esta manhã.











https://www.facebook.com/meteofontes/posts/700054163372908


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:17)

Grande relampago!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:18)

Bastante escuro a Oeste, pena ter de sair de casa daqui a 15 minutos, não gravo nada e apanho uma molha daquelas..


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:19)

Mais um estouro.


----------



## smisantos (17 Jan 2014 às 09:20)

e o radar do IPMA tá outra vez nas couves...

EDIT: Parece que afinal tá so lento a actualizar.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 09:22)

Aqui caiu granizo durante uns 3 minutos. Mas já deu para alegrar a vista 
Chove forte!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:22)

E anoiteceu...


----------



## fhff (17 Jan 2014 às 09:25)

Vim de Torres Vedras para Colares e o litoral está com um negrume intenso.  Chuva, granizo e trovoada. Foi uma aventura,sempre a procura de algo anormal no céu.  Quase me sentia um stormchaser (^_-)-☆....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:25)

Breve aguaceiro de granizo por aqui, espero uma grande molha... Ronco...


----------



## CT2KBX (17 Jan 2014 às 09:25)

Na Parede (Cascais) parece que nevou, a altura do granizo tapou os carris do Comboio.
Cláudio Silva


----------



## smisantos (17 Jan 2014 às 09:26)

Na zona do campo grande cai mais uma carga com granizo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:35)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo, nada trovoada ainda, rajadas fortes.. Saída de casa adiada 

Aí está ela!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 09:37)

Trovoada e chuva muito forte de momento!

Granizo a acompanhar!

17mm em Caneças


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:39)

Que trovão meu Deus! Mais forte para os teus lados André!


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2014 às 09:39)

Em Vialonga, reporto chuva forte e Trovoada


----------



## nuvens365 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:39)

À pouco em Oeiras, caiu uma carga de granizo que acumulou bastante... um amigo meu tirou fotos, é quase inacreditável! Já lhe pedi para as vir colocar aqui...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:42)

Está literalmente aqui por cima!! Ainda bem que não saí de casa... [MEDO!!]


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2014 às 09:42)

Por aqui o céu está negro a norte e a sul, estou a passar literalmente entre os pingos da chuva...


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jan 2014 às 09:43)

Não para de trovejar. Ui que grande chuvada


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 09:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que trovão meu Deus! Mais forte para os teus lados André!



Nem um segundo entre o relâmpago e o trovão!

Ainda chove, mas com menos intensidade.


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2014 às 09:45)

Chuvada forte e Granizo


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 09:45)

Chuva forte há 20 minutos! Trovoada!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:46)

A proposito do granizo.

Fonte Nova,Benfica.
Autoria:Gonçalo Moutinho







Lisboa(não sei a zona exacta)
Autoria: Thiago Alexandre





Parede
Autoria:Vanessa Veiga


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Jan 2014 às 09:46)

Em Setúbal vê-se o azul do céu!!


----------



## peteluis (17 Jan 2014 às 09:47)

Devido à intensidade da chuva a maioria das rotundas na zona da Expo estao inundadas com uma altura de agua consideravel, neste momento chove torrencialmente aqui.

@Parque das Naçoes


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2014 às 09:47)

Que granizada em Vialonga


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 09:47)

jotasetubal disse:


> Em Setúbal vê-se o azul do céu!!



Muito em breve vai cá chegar não te preocupes


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jan 2014 às 09:48)

Devido ao mau tempo não ha energia na zona da Ajuda (Lisboa) a estaçao do meteo Ajuda e a webcam ja se encontram a trabalhar com energia alternativa.

Neste momento estou na zona da Ameixoeira onde chove torrencialmente com granizo as estradas ja estao cobertas com granizo.

http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:51)

Chuva fraca
*7,7ºC
9,1 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 09:53)

Bonita imagem de satélite 





A trovoada, dirige-se portanto para Este, mas ainda se ouvem bem os trovões


----------



## seqmad (17 Jan 2014 às 09:55)

Costa de Caparica chuva muito forte com algum granizo há pouco durante 5 minas, agora trovoada


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2014 às 09:56)

wow este relampago foi bem proximo


----------



## Fernando (17 Jan 2014 às 09:57)

Próximo de Benfica:


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Jan 2014 às 09:59)

Em são Domingos de benfica


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jan 2014 às 10:00)

Que grande relâmpago agora seguido imediatamente do sonoro trovão. Inacreditável.


----------



## eliasmonteiro (17 Jan 2014 às 10:02)

Podem partilhar as fotos também nesta página, já partihei algumas de Oeiras

https://www.facebook.com/granizoemlisboa?fref=ts


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 10:03)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Em são Domingos de benfica



Brutal.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 10:05)

Fiquei sem luz durante 10 minutos. Coisa inedita!
Tenho a água quase a entrar pelas minhas traseiras a dentro. Não me lembro de tal coisa!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jan 2014 às 10:06)

Uma vez mais, um ano mais....


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 10:07)

Quinta dos Barros, Lisboa. (8h20)

Fotografia de Cláudia Dias







Campo Grande, Lisboa
Por Patricia Anahory Villarinho Pereira


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jan 2014 às 10:09)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Em são Domingos de benfica



Grande foto


----------



## squidward (17 Jan 2014 às 10:11)

Essa granizada recorda-me a que ocorreu em Abril 2011, foi um mês particularmente tempestuoso


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2014 às 10:12)

Manhã animada. 

Por aqui, algum granizo, alguma trovoada, mas nenhuma brutalidade. De facto, não houve qualquer acumulação de gelo.

No entanto, está fresco, sigo com *7,7ºC* e *15,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 10:12)

Aqui nesta zona de Lisboa o granizo nunca quer grande coisa connosco. Deve haver aqui uma espécie de microclima


----------



## slams (17 Jan 2014 às 10:13)

em benfica houve estradas que nao se podia passar com tanto granizo


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Jan 2014 às 10:15)

ainda não começou a cair nada por aqui, mas já houve 2 flutuações na rede eléctrica... poderá estar ligado a descargas junto de algum posto de distribuição nas redondezas?


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 10:18)

Aqui a forte linha de chuva e trovoada cada vez mais próximo tive uma rajada até agora máxima de 60km/h


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 10:20)

Alguem sabe se o pior já passou (aqui por Lisboa)?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 10:20)

Mais uma foto para mais tarde recordar...Oeiras. 






Fonte:https://www.facebook.com/granizoemlisboa


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Jan 2014 às 10:24)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a forte linha de chuva e trovoada cada vez mais próximo tive uma rajada até agora máxima de 60km/h



Já está mesmo às portas da cidade e vem negro e com trovoada! seguida!!!


----------



## MicaMito (17 Jan 2014 às 10:27)

Ui ui !a zona de setubal com uma mancha vermelhona no radar! espero que não cause estragos!


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Jan 2014 às 10:28)




----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 10:29)

Acumulação de precipitação totalmente irregular em Lisboa, como já seria de prever, dado que a situação de aguaceiros forte é bastante localizada.

De momento, precipitação na grande Lisboa (>20mm)

45mm - Nova, Queijas
45mm - Moscavide
36mm - Nova, Oeiras
30mm - Barcarena
27mm - Cais do Sodré
25mm - Ajuda, Monsanto
24mm - Técnico, Lisboa
22mm - Parede, Cascais
21mm - Almada
21mm - Caneças, Odivelas


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2014 às 10:30)

Panorama há cerca de 10 minutos:

Vista para Lisboa






Vista para o Barreiro






Entretanto caiu uma valente saraivada por aqui mas não o suficiente para deixar Almada do jeito que ficou hoje Lisboa. 
A temperatura caiu a pique após esta célula, bastava isto ter mais um 700m de altitude e já andava a fazer bonecos de neve lá fora .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 10:30)

Pessoal de Setúbal, queremos registos


----------



## aqpcb (17 Jan 2014 às 10:30)

Quinta do Anjo Palmela trovoada bastante granizo ja vou colocar imagens uma boa camada de granizo


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 10:31)

Chuva torrencial, granizo, trovoada e ... *6.6ºC* !!


----------



## tucha (17 Jan 2014 às 10:31)

Vivo na zona dos Olivais Norte, perto do Parque das Nações e perto da Portela...

Por volta das 8.30 da manha o céu escureceu imenso, começou a chover torrencialmente, deu um relampago brutal, imenso, penso que terá caido bem perto dali e começou a cair granizo, tão grande que ouvia na empena doo prédio a cair como se estivesse a chover dentro de casa...

Parou, e há pouco pelas 9.30 na zona do Lumiar e já dentro do carro a caminho do emprego a mesma coisa, as ruas no Lumiar e na Estrada velha em direcção ao paço do Lumiar estavam practicamente intransitáveis com a quantidade de água, muita dificude parra os carros circularem, e gêlo muito gêlo, por todo o lado, em cima dos carros, no chão...

Agora aqui pela zona de Telheiras onde trabalho está tudo calmo, com um ou outro...vamos ver se vão continar as trovoadas e as granizadas...:-)


----------



## Lightning (17 Jan 2014 às 10:33)

Para verem o quanto isto é localizado, aqui tive apenas chuva moderada e duas dezenas de raios. Nem vento nem nada de especial. Acumulado até agora de 13,7 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 10:34)

*6.2ºC !* 

Chuva torrencial e granizo.


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Jan 2014 às 10:35)

Já caiu granizo mas quase não acumula no chão. Apenas acumula em cima dos carros, nas escovas do pára-brisas... mas quase nada... deixa ver como corre.

Está um frio do camandro!!! 6,7º


----------



## MontijoCity (17 Jan 2014 às 10:35)

Tira fotos vizinho!


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jan 2014 às 10:38)

Lightning disse:


> Para verem o quanto isto é localizado, aqui tive apenas chuva moderada e duas dezenas de raios. Nem vento nem nada de especial. Acumulado até agora de 13,7 mm.



Certo!
Desta vez, o "melhor" passou-nos literalmente ao lado...
Valeu pela pouca trovoada...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 10:38)

*5.7ºC*, é a loucura !


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2014 às 10:40)

Lightning é verdade..onde estou agora é capaz de ter chovido um pouco mais, mas para além de observar os Flash's e da pequena saraivada há bocado também não houve nada de anormal por aqui, é o costume das Trovoadas aqui por Almada.


----------



## tucha (17 Jan 2014 às 10:42)

AndréFrade disse:


> *5.7ºC*, é a loucura !



Será que ainda vamos ter neve hoje???


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 10:44)

Por aqui o meu termómetro marca 5,9 ºC! Uma descida brutal da temperatura! Agora chove bem menos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2014 às 10:47)

Por aqui começou agora a chover de forma intensa, mas já nao chovia desde as 6/7 da manha


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 10:47)

5.4ºC com chuva torrencial e trovoada. O granizo parou.


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Jan 2014 às 10:49)

MontijoCity disse:


> Tira fotos vizinho!



Embora tenha tirado umas fotos.... mas são tão fraquinhas... o acumulado de granizo é irrisório...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 10:49)

Foto tirada agora mesmo em *Fernão Ferro*.
Autoria: Rui Manuel


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 10:51)

Bem em trovoada nem foi grande coisa pareceu passar tudo um pouco ao lado em relação a chuva e granizo esperava melhor ainda assim caiu granizo mas sem acumular grande coisa a chuva era muita ao mesmo tempo!! O destaque agora vai mais para o frio que ficou depois da trovoada estavam antes 11,6ºC e depois passou para os actuais 6,6ºC  caíram até agora desde as 00h 19,2mm


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jan 2014 às 10:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> 5.4ºC



Aqui no Marquês o termómetro da Auriol marca 10,4º. Ando desconfiada que _ele_ me anda a enganar


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2014 às 10:58)

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas esta fica para a história 

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=454100


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 10:59)

*21,7mm* das 8h às 9h na EMA da Gago Coutinho, em Lisboa.
8,4mm na hora seguinte.


----------



## MicaMito (17 Jan 2014 às 11:00)

Bem por aqui até agora!
24.0mm acumulados
8ºc de temperatura(desceu 3ºc derrepente)
1000hPa( está a subir pelo que indica a minha estacão)
10.0 km/h vento medio


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jan 2014 às 11:00)

criz0r disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas esta fica para a história
> 
> http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=454100



hahahahahahaha

Manto de neve... esta boa


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 11:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que trovão meu Deus! Mais forte para os teus lados André!



Deve ter sido este, foi na zona de Pinheiro de Loures.
Bom estouro.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2014 às 11:06)

5.3ºC mínimos neste temporal. Por agora chuva intensa gelada.

5.7ºC actuais.


----------



## Rachie (17 Jan 2014 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

O que restou em Benfica - Centro Colombo. Fotos tiradas cerca das 10:40  Ainda estava assim


Piscina no sentido Fonte Nova - Colégio Militar. Há inclusivamente um carro avariado na faixa da esquerda 




Ainda grande acumulação de gelo




O cantinho da piscina ainda está gelado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 11:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve ter sido este, foi na zona de Pinheiro de Loures.
> Bom estouro.



Bem provável! Foram dois ou 3 seguidos, o primeiro vi só clarão, o segundo foi ligeiramente a Sul e o 3º, o mais forte, foi mesmo aqui, ligeiramente a norte! 

EDIT: revendo as gravações não foi bem assim.. Mas pronto


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 11:11)

Por aqui não se pode dizer que o granizo tenha sido uma fartura XD













A água invadiu as traseiras do meu prédio! Bastante lixo arrastado!


https://imageshack.com/i/0jzngbj


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jan 2014 às 11:12)

Temp Mini: 6.9ºC  10:32
Ponto de Orvalho Minima:5.2ºC 10:32

Temp atual 7.2ºC  11:10

Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 25.4 mm

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Jan 2014 às 11:18)

e será que ainda vem mais animação ou o pior já passou??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 11:20)

jotasetubal disse:


> e será que ainda vem mais animação ou o pior já passou??



Por hoje já passou, qualquer coisa que ainda venha será do "pós-frontal" e não com tanta intensidade


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 11:20)

criz0r disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas esta fica para a história
> 
> http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=454100



Esta merece um cantinho especial:

 Tesourinhos deprimentes da Meteorologia e Clima


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2014 às 11:21)

Evento interessante com a intensidade de precipitação a atingir um valor muito elevado e a temperatura a descer de forma acentuada.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 11:21)

jotasetubal disse:


> e será que ainda vem mais animação ou o pior já passou??



O pior já lá vai agora virão aguaceiros que se irão prolongar pelo dia de amanha mas  a perder frequência depois piora amanha a noite!

7,8ºC
Acumulados até agora 21,4mm
999,6hpa


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2014 às 11:22)

porra pá que apontaria, na altura que estava a fazer o exame na universidade é que desatou a chover com toda a força trovoes bravos e granizo que ouvi um professor a comentar que estava a chover granizo, quando sai só já apanhei uns restos de granizo que estava nas zonas mais abrigadas, o mais exposto ja tinha derretido com a chuva as melhorzitas foram estas (com o tele)


----------



## Tuga (17 Jan 2014 às 11:25)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Fiquei sem luz durante 10 minutos. Coisa inedita!
> Tenho a água quase a entrar pelas minhas traseiras a dentro. Não me lembro de tal coisa!



Ainda bem que ficas-te sem luz, porque no interior de portugal acontece a cada passo, mas na capital não pode faltar!!!!

A barragem de Miranda do Douro tem linhas directas a Portugal, desculpa a Lisboa, mas aqui falha ás horas mesmo ao lado da dita barragem.

Mas ai em Portugal, desculpa Lisboa não pode falhar ou faltar.

Quanto as condições climatéricas ai em Portugal, desculpa Lisboa, aqui temos 2 meses disso, a temperatura maxima aqui não passa dos 8 ai é 10 a minima.


----------



## tucha (17 Jan 2014 às 11:26)

miguel disse:


> O pior já lá vai agora vai vir aguaceiros que se irão prolongar pelo dia de amanha mas  a perder frequência depois piora amanha a noite!
> 
> 7,8ºC
> Acumulados até agora 21,4mm
> 999,6hpa



Piora amanha á noite??? Mas o IPMA diz que melhora amanha á tarde...???


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 11:28)

tucha disse:


> Piora amanha á noite??? Mas o IPMA diz que melhora amanha á tarde...???



Melhora mas volta a piorar para a noite e madrugada de domingo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

Gelo na pista do aeroporto de Lisboa:


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jan 2014 às 11:34)

AnDré disse:


> Esta merece um cantinho especial:
> 
> Tesourinhos deprimentes da Meteorologia e Clima



 com 6 a 9ºC?????


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2014 às 11:41)

"O caminho para o trabalho hoje foi assim. Muitos flocos de neve a cair. Por aqui nao foi so granizo mas tb neve!" - Sónia Alegre, Radial de Benfica, Lisboa

Mas isto hoje está tudo "On-Fire" ? 

Fonte: http://www.rtp.pt/extra/index.php?article=325&visual=4


----------



## Nonnu (17 Jan 2014 às 11:42)

Boas...
Só para que conste
Aqui na quinta da lomba (barreiro) tudo normal
Apenas alguma trovoada (nadinha de especial)
E chuva forte (sem pinga de granizo) durante 5 a 6 minutos

É o barreiro, que se espera...  

Desde a muitossssss anos que parece que temos uma auréola protectora e pouco ou nada de relevante se passa por cá a nível meteorológico, sempre tudo ao lado..

Quando eu era puto, em termos de chuva ui uiiiiii, e trovoadas...


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 11:43)

Alguns vídeos.







Carcavelos


----------



## PDias (17 Jan 2014 às 11:46)

Tuga disse:


> Ainda bem que ficas-te sem luz, porque no interior de portugal acontece a cada passo, mas na capital não pode faltar!!!!
> 
> A barragem de Miranda do Douro tem linhas directas a Portugal, desculpa a Lisboa, mas aqui falha ás horas mesmo ao lado da dita barragem.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

não é só aí, eu pertenço ao distrito de Lisboa, concelho de Alenquer a 20 km's da costa marítima  e é frequente ficar sem luz, televisão por satélite e por vezes água, e não é preciso muito, às vezes basta estar nevoeiro.

Por aqui foi uma noite e manhã de chuva por vezes mais intensa mas nada de granizo nem vento forte, por volta das 10.00H ainda se ouviram uns bons estrondos, agora estão 8,0ºC.

O rio em Alenquer estava assim hoje de manhã:


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2014 às 11:47)

Em Benfica:



















Um vídeo com granizo e um estoiro bem perto!


----------



## Trovão Almada (17 Jan 2014 às 11:50)

boas malta.bela celula que passou aqui perto das 9h30.agora fica uma pergunta: o pior ja passou ou está para vir??


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 11:57)




----------



## FilipaP (17 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

Aqui às 9h em Carnide/Telheiras, estava assim quando cheguei ao trabalho:






Esta foi por volta das 8h30 quando caía o granizo, a vista da minha casa:


----------



## Rachie (17 Jan 2014 às 12:52)

jonas_87 disse:


>




 Incrível... Isto foi onde?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 12:53)

Rachie disse:


> Incrível... Isto foi onde?



Provavelmente na zona de Carnide - Benfica


----------



## vinc7e (17 Jan 2014 às 13:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguns registos junto ao estadio da Luz.



Essa fotos são de 2011


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Temp atual 10.2ºC 13:20

Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 1.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 27.0 mm

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

vinc7e disse:


> Essa fotos são de 2011



Ok obrigado pelo reparo.
Esta é de hoje.


----------



## seqmad (17 Jan 2014 às 13:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ok obrigado pelo reparo.



Só se for a primeira, na segunda está a cobertura da estátua do eusébio


----------



## F_R (17 Jan 2014 às 13:25)

vinc7e disse:


> Essa fotos são de 2011



A imagem do interior do estádio sim é de 2011. 

A de fora é de hoje, dá para ver a protecção da estátua do Eusébio


----------



## F_R (17 Jan 2014 às 13:29)

O Estádio por dentro ficou assim


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

Chove fraco. 
*11,7 mm*

Perspectiva N/NE


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade em Odivelas.
24mm em Caneças.

Webcam da Cruz Quebrada, onde é visível também muita precipitação em aproximação.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2014 às 13:53)

Por aqui a manhã foi mais pautada pela chuva! Granizo foi pouco comparando com outros sitios. Mas já deu para alegrar a vista


----------



## vinc7e (17 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

seqmad disse:


> Só se for a primeira, na segunda está a cobertura da estátua do eusébio





F_R disse:


> A imagem do interior do estádio sim é de 2011.
> 
> A de fora é de hoje, dá para ver a protecção da estátua do Eusébio



Sim, só a primeira é de 2011.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 14:20)

Boas

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade e o acumulado vai nos 25,6mm bem bom!!

10,7ºC pressão 996,3hpa


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 14:46)

Que grande carga de agua que acabou de cair o acumulado é já de 29,4mm


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jan 2014 às 14:51)

Isto já estava ou foi atualizado ao meio-dia? não me lembro de ver este aviso

Leiria:

```
Precipitação Laranja 	De Sex, 17 Janeiro 2014 13:00 UTC a Sex, 17 Janeiro 2014 23:59 UTC
Chuva/Aguaceiros
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo acompanhados de trovoada com possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento
```


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jan 2014 às 15:10)

Agora vê-se bastante azul no céu mas está cá um frio ...


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2014 às 15:16)

E após 5h, ainda há muito gelo












Foram minutos de condições meteorológicas severas, com uma frequência inédita de relâmpagos/raios.
Rajada máxima de 60km/h e 19,2mm desde a meia noite.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 15:19)

31,2mm bela rega este dia 

10,3ºC


----------



## meteo (17 Jan 2014 às 15:23)

Em Oeiras acordei às 3 da manhã com forte trovoada e granizo. De manhã às 9:00 mais trovoada e chuva forte. 
Acumula já 40mm a estação http://www.meteooeiras.com/

Aqui na cidade universitária ainda há grandes camadas de granizo acumuladas junto ao passeio.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Tive a rajada máxima de 60km/h pelas 10:09 e o pico da chuva foi pelas 10:24 com 182,8mm/h de rain rate!!

sigo agora com 32,0mm e 10,2ºC


----------



## fsl (17 Jan 2014 às 15:52)

meteo disse:


> Em Oeiras acordei às 3 da manhã com forte trovoada e granizo. De manhã às 9:00 mais trovoada e chuva forte.
> Acumula já 40mm a estação http://www.meteooeiras.com/
> 
> Aqui na cidade universitária ainda há grandes camadas de granizo acumuladas junto ao passeio.




Como aditamento saliento que o Aguaceiro de granizo mais forte , caiu em Nova-Oeiras ás 07:45, originando um cenário semelhante ás fotos referidas à Parede. Agora, às 15:45, ainda perduram restos do gelo daquele Aguaceiro.
Não tenho memoria de tanto granizo.


----------



## wysiwyg (17 Jan 2014 às 16:07)

Aqui pela Marinha Grande o dia tem sido pautado por alguns aguaceiros fracos, muito esporádicos.
Neste momento, olhando para norte, o céu apresenta-se quase limpo. A sul, lá ao longe, o panorama é bastante mais interessante (na foto).


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jan 2014 às 16:27)

wysiwyg disse:


> Aqui pela Marinha Grande o dia tem sido pautado por alguns aguaceiros fracos, muito esporádicos.
> Neste momento, olhando para norte, o céu apresenta-se quase limpo. A sul, lá ao longe, o panorama é bastante mais interessante (na foto).



Acho que isso pode mudar brevemente!
Acham a minha abordagem correcta?


----------



## granizus (17 Jan 2014 às 17:02)

Boas,
Esta manhã sai de casa (São Domingos de Rana) para por as miúdas na escola às 7:40h, que fica em Manique; depois disso voltei a casa e fui até à Amadora e depois para Lisboa. Só para verem como são as coisas, bem como o meu azar, nunca, mas nunca apanhei granizo. A5 toda parada para Lisboa, eu a ver as fotos de granizo na Parede, em Carcavelos, Sintra, Lisboa, etc., mas em S.D. Rana nada! Alguém conhece uma boa bruxa?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 17:12)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> Esta manhã sai de casa (São Domingos de Rana) para por as miúdas na escola às 7:40h, que fica em Manique; depois disso voltei a casa e fui até à Amadora e depois para Lisboa. Só para verem como são as coisas, bem como o meu azar, nunca, mas nunca apanhei granizo. A5 toda parada para Lisboa, eu a ver as fotos de granizo na Parede, em Carcavelos, Sintra, Lisboa, etc., mas em S.D. Rana nada! Alguém conhece uma boa bruxa?



Também tive pena de não assistir tamanha queda de granizo.
A célula passou ao largo de Cascais avançou e entrou na zona da Parede/Carcavelos. Fica a imagem de radar desse momento, 7:30 UTC.





Com zoom


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2014 às 17:48)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Não há comentários possíveis, os autocarros serviram de autênticos quebra gelos .

Por aqui o evento não foi nada de anormal, anormal são as semanas secas e meses secos nesta altura do ano . A precipitação até agora foi 19,6 mm a mínima foi de 7,0ºC a máxima de 11,9ºC e rajada máxima de 56 km/h.


----------



## newlazeradg (17 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

boas

t,max : 15ºc

t,act : 10,5ºc


----------



## Shimmy (17 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

Aqui na zona da Quinta do Lambert (Lumiar) foi assim:


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jan 2014 às 19:34)

Impressionante esta célula que está em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Impressionante esta célula que está em desenvolvimento.



A célula neste momento está a perder intensidade.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jan 2014 às 19:55)

para onde ela se esta a dirigir?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 20:26)

Boas noites

*10,1ºC
12,7 mm*

O ECMWF está bem optimista para ao final de noite de amanha, refiro-me à ocorrencia trovoada,vamos ver.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

Boas a manhã de hoje por aqui foi de alguma trovoada acompanhada de aguaceiros fortes e granizo, contudo nada comparado com o que se passou em Lisboa.
Por agora não chove e sigo com 18.03 mm acumulados e temperatura nos 8,3ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 21:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> O ECMWF está bem optimista para ao final de noite de amanha, refiro-me à ocorrencia trovoada,vamos ver.



Eu desta vez quero é tempo calmo!! Vou ter raid nocturno pelos escuteiros, e não é suposto uma caminhada transformar-se numa... caminhada a nadar! 

Resumo do evento por aqui


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu desta vez quero é tempo calmo!! Vou ter raid nocturno pelos escuteiros, e não é suposto uma caminhada transformar-se numa... caminhada a nadar!
> 
> Resumo do evento por aqui




Vai te mentalizando para ser acompanhado de muita chuvinha e até possibilidade de trovoadas e granizo!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 21:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu desta vez quero é tempo calmo!! Vou ter raid nocturno pelos escuteiros, e não é suposto uma caminhada transformar-se numa... caminhada a nadar!
> 
> Resumo do evento por aqui



Porra grandes malucos, alerta o pessoal , vai estar agreste.


----------



## Garcia (17 Jan 2014 às 21:50)

aguaceiro forte por aqui agora... já a abrandar.. 

foi só um ameaço..


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 21:59)

Mais 2 fotos  para o arquivo, esta manha na Parede,Cascais.










Fonte: Facebook


----------



## Garcia (17 Jan 2014 às 22:27)

Tenho andado a trabalhar na Parede...

Logo hoje tive que ir para Bucelas, onde não tive oportunidade de presenciar nada disto...

só mesmo a forte trovoada e uns severos aguaceiros..


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

Chove bem por Leiria


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Jan 2014 às 23:18)

miguel disse:


> O pior já lá vai agora virão aguaceiros que se irão prolongar pelo dia de amanha mas  a perder frequência depois piora amanha a noite!
> 
> 7,8ºC
> Acumulados até agora 21,4mm
> 999,6hpa



Eu diria que o melhor já passou


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

Boas pessoal!

Estive a ler as mais de 10 paginas de seguimento que malta da Grande Lisboa fez deste evento algo extremo que ocorreu hoje de manhã, e tenho que vos dar os parabéns a todos pelo fantástico seguimento que fizeram! Obrigado.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Por aqui ainda está assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui ainda está assim:




Geiras, mete isso no congelador pah.
_______

Por estas bandas, caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fraco, gelado por sinal.
*9,9ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.
*0,3 mm*


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2014 às 01:06)

Vídeo amador (vale a pena ver). 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=446486458811418&set=o.93194614388&type=2&theater


----------



## romeupaz (18 Jan 2014 às 01:09)

Geiras disse:


> Vídeo amador (vale a pena ver).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=446486458811418&set=o.93194614388&type=2&theater



Bom! é cada estoiro instantâneo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2014 às 01:19)

Acumulados ontem *52,4 mm.*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 01:30)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.
Destaque para o vento, sopra com bastante intensidade (40km/h)!


----------



## rbsmr (18 Jan 2014 às 01:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Acumulados ontem *52,4 mm.*


Ontem só 11.4 mm. Primeiro pensei que seria um erro da estação mas depois comparei com outras estações da região de Torres Vedras e confere!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 01:42)

*Rajada de 66 km/h.
9,2ºC
1,5 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Madrugada chuvosa e ventosa.
Acumulado: *5,6mm*
Rajada maxima: *75 km/h*

Neste momento, *11,1ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Algum sol, mas pouco aquece, está fresco.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

Bom dia.
A madrugada por aqui rendeu pelo menos um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de algum vento.
Actualmente não chove e to com 2.29 mm e a temperatura está nos 11,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

T.actual: *12,0ºC*
_____

Previsão do ECMWF para a zona de Cascais. 
Noite/madrugada animada em perspectiva.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2014 às 15:36)

Mais algumas fotografias do granizo de ontem na Qta. do Conde, que não são da minha autoria.

Autor: Sónia Lino





















Autor: Associação humanitária dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Sesimbra (Secção da Quinta do Conde)
















Autor: Carla Susi


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Jan 2014 às 16:12)

Por aqui céu muito nublado. Alguns aguaceiros esporádicos. 
A proxima noite preve-se mais crítica para o pessoal do sul! Já aqui teremos uma situação normal de inverno


----------



## Microburst (18 Jan 2014 às 16:12)

Já vi que o único sítio que ficou a ver navios foi Almada mais uma vez. Fora duas grandes chuvadas na altura que todos reportaram, às 2h30/3h e 9h/10h, só uns poucos relâmpagos e trovões afastados e a brutal descida de temperatura que ocorreu pela manhã. Parece que a nível de trovoadas e granizo deve haver aqui um microclima qualquer que passa tudo ao lado, seja a Norte ou a Sul, mas verdade seja dita que quando aqui cai, ou caía, é ou era a sério.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 17:32)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, gelado por sinal.
T.actual: *9,4ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

Boas, chuva moderada a forte neste momento, o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros em geral fracos e por muito vento, que dá uma sensação térmica bem baixa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Jan 2014 às 18:07)

Por aqui estou com 8,9 ºC. Descida grande de temperatura depois do último aguaceiro!


----------



## jonekko (18 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

Boa noite caros meteoloucos. Está prevista actividade electrica para a zona da Grande Lisboa esta noite?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 20:28)

Bem que carga de agua que cai neste momento.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

Por aqui chove moderado mas a bocado o vento estava com rajadas fortes mas abrandou por estranho que pareca até porque registou-se na estação meteorológica que fica a 1 km de onde vivo a rajada maxima de 75.6 km/h. Agora o vento está fraco com uma rajada atual de 12.9 km/h!
Temperatura a 9,5ºC 
Acumulados 5.33mm


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Jan 2014 às 20:57)

Boas.
Dia de aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes. Acumulado até ao momento de 15.2 mm.
Temperaturas : Max 13.2 ºC  Min 7.5´C
Neste momento não há ventp, temperatura nos 9.0ºC, pressão nos 996 hpa.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

jonekko disse:


> Boa noite caros meteoloucos. Está prevista actividade electrica para a zona da Grande Lisboa esta noite?



Está aqui a resposta:






Pode ser que sim,pode ser que não, resta-nos acompanhar a situação por satélite/radar e caso seja necessário, webcams. 
_____________

Chuva fraca
*7,2 mm*


----------



## cactus (18 Jan 2014 às 21:35)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado há já algum tempo .


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 21:52)

Vai chovendo fraco/moderado

*10 mm

9,7ºC*


----------



## jonekko (18 Jan 2014 às 22:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está aqui a resposta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado. Como moro numa zona onde consigo ver uma boa parte do céu queria tentar filmar para depois postar no fórum. Vamos ver


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 22:18)

Continua  a chover bem,sem qualquer interrupcao desde as 20H15. 
O acumulado vai subindo a um bom ritmo, *13,4 mm*.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jan 2014 às 22:19)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 10.3ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

Volta a carregar. 
*16 mm*


----------



## Garcia (18 Jan 2014 às 22:44)

chuva moderada por aqui já à algum tempo... 

vejo uns clarões a Oeste, mas ainda bem longe daqui..


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2014 às 22:54)

Boa noite, chove de forma moderada há cerca de 2h sendo forte ainda há 10 minutos atrás. Vento fraco e a temperatura deve andar na casa dos 9ºC visto que tive um pequeno problema no meu sensor e de momento não posso reportar a temperatura.


----------



## jonekko (18 Jan 2014 às 23:00)

jonekko disse:


> Obrigado. Como moro numa zona onde consigo ver uma boa parte do céu queria tentar filmar para depois postar no fórum. Vamos ver



Nevoeiro cerrado pela Ramada neste momento. E chove.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

Chove bem agora.

21,4mm em Caneças.

*200,0mm* este mês!


----------



## Edward (18 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

Por aqui chove continua e moderadamente


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 23:09)

AnDré disse:


> Chove bem agora.
> 
> 21,4mm em Caneças.
> 
> *200,0mm* este mês!



200 mm este mês, tanto, choveu assim tanto em Lisboa ?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

Aurélio disse:


> 200 mm este mês, tanto, choveu assim tanto em Lisboa ?



Boa noite Caro Aurélio,

Também fiquei surpreendido com esses 200mm na zona do colega AnDré!!!

Pensei que Braga era o penico do país com os seus 300mm e ainda o mês não terminou!!! Se pudesse enviava uma boa parte para a tua zona caro Aurélio.

Cmps.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2014 às 23:14)

Por impressionante que pareça, TROVOADA 

A luz foi abaixo portanto foi não muito longe. Pode ter sido isolado, vamos ver.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2014 às 23:14)

14,0 mm, vai chovendo por vezes forte e outras moderado . Vento fraco SE.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 23:15)

Aurélio disse:


> 200 mm este mês, tanto, choveu assim tanto em Lisboa ?



Lisboa - G.Coutinho deve ir nos 150mm.

Caneças está mais a norte e mais alta (~300m).

A precipitação anual média ronda os 900-1000mm enquanto que Lisboa os 700 e picos.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

AnDré disse:


> Lisboa - G.Coutinho deve ir nos 150mm.
> 
> Caneças está mais a norte e mais alta (~300m).
> 
> A precipitação anual média ronda os 900-1000mm enquanto que Lisboa os 700 e picos.



Já há bastante tempo que noto que acumulas sempre mais do que Lisboa (cidade) mas agora percebo porquê, esses 300 metros devem fazer bastante diferença em termos de pluviosidade .....


----------



## cactus (18 Jan 2014 às 23:24)

Chuva moderada acompanhada de relâmpagos e trovoada .


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2014 às 23:27)

Pelos vistos ela anda por aí http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 23:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Já há bastante tempo que noto que acumulas sempre mais do que Lisboa (cidade) mas agora percebo porquê, esses 300 metros devem fazer bastante diferença em termos de pluviosidade .....



Não sou eu, atenção. Só vou dizendo os dados da estação de Caneças porque é relativamente próxima da minha localização.
E porque passo bastante tempo em Caneças, mesmo perto da estação.

Em termos de pluviosidade, é bastante diferente de Lisboa.
E a região é bastante acidentada, pequenos montes quase todos a superar os 300m de altitude.

Entretanto continua a chover com bastante intensidade!
28,8mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 23:30)

Por aqui ja nao chove.

*17,3 mm
10,8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

E já a oiço, ainda deve estar longe mas ouviu-se bem o trovão. Chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (18 Jan 2014 às 23:35)

chuva  moderada por aqui


----------



## cactus (18 Jan 2014 às 23:35)

Continua o "festim" de relâmpagos e trovoada , esta ultima pareceu-me mais forte que as outras , barulho brutal ...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 23:41)

Muita chuva batida a vento. 
18,3 mm (acumulado decente, finalmente!)


----------



## jonekko (18 Jan 2014 às 23:42)

E eu por aqui tenho a máquina pronta na ânsia de que haja festa.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2014 às 23:42)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento! O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

Temperatura em queda, *7,9ºC*.
Vento forte.
*19,1 mm*


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Jan 2014 às 23:59)

Nada de vento.
Acumulado nos 22.2 mm.
temperatura: 9.3ºC, pressao nos 995 hpa


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

agora chove com pouca intensidade..

já se começa a ouvir um ventinho...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

Por aqui também chove bastante


----------



## Nuno_1010 (19 Jan 2014 às 00:46)

Parou de chover está a ficar o vento


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Jan 2014 às 00:47)

Por aqui também parou de chover mas o vento continua fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2014 às 01:10)

Acumulado do dia 18: *19,3mm*
Acumulado do dia 17: *13,0 mm*
_______

Agora, *8,3ºC* e vento forte, não chove.
Acumulado: *1,0 mm*
______



cactus disse:


> Continua o "festim" de relâmpagos e trovoada , esta ultima pareceu-me mais forte que as outras , barulho brutal ...



Boa descarga aí na zona.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Jan 2014 às 01:27)

Parou de chover mas agora sim o vento está a ficar forte


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2014 às 01:54)

Bastante vento, nada que esta localidade não esteja habituada. 
*9,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (19 Jan 2014 às 03:48)

Mais um vídeo muito bom que ilustra o granizo do dia 17, na Quinta do Conde.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=755967174428592

Há pouco, eu o Stormy, o Daniel Vilão e o Lightning fomos a Setúbal e eu consegui apenas isto:





















Reportagem completa: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ela-setubal-19-01-2014-a-7503.html#post409922


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2014 às 10:12)

Boas

*10,4ºC
2,3 mm*

Boa rajada que ocorreu por aqui às 5:00, *86 km/h*(não está relacionada com a passagem de qualquer celula/ocorrencia de precipitação).


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2014 às 11:51)

Boas,
Por volta das 5h30 acordei com bastante vento, chovia bem e ainda caiu algum granizo sem acumulação..


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

Bom dia,

Pelas 5:30h dei conta de vento muito forte com algumas coisas a bater na rua, dei conta hoje de manhã serem uns estores arrancados vindos de outro lado qualquer, tal foi a força.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

Boas

Então aqui por Setúbal o resumo é o seguinte o acumulado do dia 18 foi de 18,4mm o o acumulado do dia 19 foi de 4,6mm, a trovoada de ontem foi muito fraco e apenas aqui a volta! O vento foi o maior fiasco não passei dos 48km/h

A mínima de hoje foi de 8,6ºC
Agora está sol com céu pouco nublado e 12,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2014 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente hoje já um dia com algum sol, mas ainda frio.

Tactual: 10,8ºC

O mês já leva acumulados 166mm de precipitação.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (19 Jan 2014 às 14:57)

Boas a noite aqui foi bastante ventosa mas de poucos aguaceiros que no geral foram fracos tendo registado apenas até a data 0.76 mm acumulados. 
Agora o céu está muito nublado e temperatura está nos 10.2ºC.
O vento acalmou agora um pouco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2014 às 18:18)

Acumulados 169,6 mm nos primeiros 19 dias do ano, para já.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

O dia de ontem acabou por render 19,2 mm, mais uma bela rega, o mês vai com 112 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2014 às 19:04)

Boas 

T.maxima: *12,7ºC*
T.actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2014 às 22:16)

Boas, um dia com alguns aguaceiros por aqui, no geral fracos, com um ou outro um pouco mais fortes. Neste momento não chove e a temperatura vai descendo. 
Durante a tarde o Sol ia brilhando enquanto chovia, e apanhei esta coisa linda:




2 arco-íris de uma só vez  eheh (peço desculpa pla qualidade da imagem )


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

T.actual: *9,9ºC*

Olhando para o wunderground, as estações do costume vão registando inversão térmica, ainda que pouco intensa.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Mínima do ano... ainda assim, extremamente elevada, com *6,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,8ºC e 70% de humidade. Céu muito nublado e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Spak (20 Jan 2014 às 11:11)

Boas!

Não sei se este é o local mais apropriado para colocar esta questão... mas cá vai na mesma: qual o melhor site para ser ver a temperatura + intensidade do vento na zona de Lisboa? Se possível na zona da ponte 25 de Abril...

Obrigado a quem puder partilhar essa informação.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2014 às 11:27)

Spak disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Não sei se este é o local mais apropriado para colocar esta questão... mas cá vai na mesma: qual o melhor site para ser ver a temperatura + intensidade do vento na zona de Lisboa? Se possível na zona da ponte 25 de Abril...
> 
> Obrigado a quem puder partilhar essa informação.



Boas!

Provavelmente a estação amadora do cais do sodré. 
Está praticamente dentro de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 11:44)

Boas

Algum sol, *12,4ºC*.

A minima não foi nada de especial, *7,1ºC*.


----------



## Spak (20 Jan 2014 às 14:37)

AnDré disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Provavelmente a estação amadora do cais do sodré.
> Está praticamente dentro de água.



Muito obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 17:10)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,1ºC* / *13,7ºC*
______________________

Temperatura actual: *11,7ºC*


----------



## Gongas (20 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

E vai chovendo por Coimbra!!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2014 às 01:29)

Boa noite a todos!
Aqui se junta mais um grande fã e estudante desta espantosa ciência, a nossa querida meteorologia que tantas surpresas já me deu  
Não tenho nenhuma estação meteorológica pois num apartamento é muito complicado, mas prometo grandes relatos da minha zona sempre que assim for possível! 
Abraços


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Jan 2014 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa o céu está muito nublado e vai chuviscando. Quase não há vento e o meu termómetro (que às vezes parece não estar muito bom "da cabeça" ) marca 10º.
Ontem no Campus estava assim a esta hora com o Tejo como um belo espelho cinza acastanhado  (hoje não deve estar muito diferente):


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2014 às 09:40)

Boas

T.minima:* 8,6ºC*
T.actual: *12,3ºC*

Chuva fraca e vento fraco.
Acumulado: *1,3 mm*

Dias de sol precisam-se...


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Em Odivelas, chuva fraca, nevoeiro acima dos 200metros e vento moderado de sudoeste.

A estação de Caneças segue com 12,3ºC e 1,2mm acumulados.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Jan 2014 às 12:44)

Boas por aqui tem sido uma manha de chuvisco.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2014 às 12:44)

Na ultima hora, chuva fraca e persistente.
Agora, apenas chuvisca.
Acumulado: *3,3 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

Vai entrando bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2014 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima de 9,3ºC

Pouca precipitação até agora 0,6mm de tarde vai acumular mais!

Temperatura agora 14,0ºC com 92%Hr, 1018,6hpa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 39km/h

PS: post Nº 10 000 hehe


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2014 às 13:50)

Vai chovendo, em geral de forma fraca, mas intensamente. *8,4 mm* acumulados.

13,6ºC de temperatura, com algum nevoeiro.

Pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Jan 2014 às 15:07)

Por aqui chove moderadamente e vento sopra moderado a forte


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2014 às 15:22)

O dia está a ser produtivo a nível de chuva. *13,7 mm* acumulados.

13,8ºC de temperatura, em lentíssima subida.


----------



## newlazeradg (21 Jan 2014 às 15:33)

boas

t,act : 14,5ºc

percipitaçao : 3,6 mm


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jan 2014 às 15:34)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, chuviscos depois de um período de chuva fraca e persistente.
Temperatura actual: *11,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2014 às 17:53)

Boas

T.minima: *8,6ºC*
T.maxima: *14,0ºC*
_______
Precipitação: *5,1 mm*
T.actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2014 às 17:56)

Mais um dia bem regado com 12,8 mm e continua a chover, certamente ainda chegará aos 15 mm .


----------



## newlazeradg (21 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

t,max : 14,7ºc

percipitaçao : 3,9 mm


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

Boa tarde (ou noite).

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca durante a tarde acumulou uns tristes 1,8mm. 

Tactual: 12,7ºC


----------



## newlazeradg (21 Jan 2014 às 21:45)

precipitação : 4,6 mm

t,act : 12,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

Boas noites

*11,3
6,1 mm*
Não chove.


Quinta e Sexta, sol!


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

Boa noite pessoal.
Hoje a encomenda saiu melhor que o esperado, obtive um acumulado de 7.2mm e ultrapassei os 100mm neste mês... 
Agora sigo com 12.4ºc e 82%HR


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2014 às 00:40)

Acumulado de ontem(21/1/14): *6,3 mm*

O acumulado destes 21 dias encontra-se nos 90 mm, enfim é o que dá Alcabideche não estar na rota das celulas, ora passa a norte, ora passa a sul. 
____

Vai pingando.

Temperatura actual: *11,2ºC*
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Jan 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Céu azul aqui no Marquês  mas com algumas nuvens (atrevidas) a passear e a ver se tapam o sol . Está algum vento e o termómetro diz que estão 12º. Perdoem-me Meteoloucos mas gostava que a chuva desse tréguas e viessem uns dias de sol com mar mais calmo


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2014 às 09:31)

Bom dia

T.minima: *11,1ºC* ( existe a possibilidade de ser batida)
T.actual: *12,5ºC*
Acumulado: *1,5 mm*
____



Maria Papoila disse:


> Perdoem-me Meteoloucos mas gostava que a chuva desse tréguas e viessem uns dias de sol com mar mais calmo



Tambem eu gostava, não está facil.
Amanha vai estar um dia porreiro.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

A partir da tarde de hoje teremos já o regresso do Sol. 

A manhã tem sido marcada por aguaceiros, rendendo *3,2 mm*.

Sigo com 12,0ºC e 92% de humidade. 1020 hPa e vento moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

Boa Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 10.5ºC
Rajada Máxima: 33.3 km/h 


Temp atual 12.9ºC 11:15

Pressão: 1016.1Hpa 11:15
Intensidade do Vento: 22.2 km/h 11:15
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 11.4ºC 11:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.9ºC 11:15
Humidade Relativa:88% 11:15
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 1.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.02 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 11:15
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Jan 2014 às 12:09)

Boas a manhã aqui ainda está a ser de alguma chuva fraca e algum vento.
Temperatura atual de 12,4ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2014 às 12:59)

Boas

Aqui durante a manha pouco choveu apenas caíram uns espectaculares 0,2mm 

Ontem ficou o acumulado pelos 4,0mm

Mínima de hoje 12,2ºC

Por agora sol e 14,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2014 às 13:27)

Boas

*12,6ºC* e vento forte.

Finalmente a limpar. 

Acumulado do dia: *1,5 mm*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (22 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

Inicio de tarde com o sol a aparecer mas ainda algum vento


----------



## newlazeradg (22 Jan 2014 às 19:43)

boas

t,max : 17ºc

t,act : 11,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2014 às 20:06)

Boa noite

Como esperado, a minima da madrugada já foi batida, estão *10,2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2014 às 23:34)

Temperatura actual e mínima, de *9,8ºC*.

1025 hPa de pressão e céu pouco nublado. A máxima foi de *13,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2014 às 00:36)

*9,9ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Ha momentos foi registada uma rajada de *52 km/h*.

A próxima minima não sera nada de especial, fruto da acção do vento.
____

A habitual inversão térmica de *Mirando do Corvo*, vai proporcionando uns frescos *3,6ºC*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Jan 2014 às 12:53)

Boas por aqui está a ser uma manhã muito agradável com céu praticamente limpo ou seja apenas com poucas nuvens la ao longe.
Temperatura Atual de 15,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Boas tardes

O dia segue solarengo.
*13,6ºC* e vento moderado a forte.

Minima: *8,6ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Jan 2014 às 13:51)

De um momento para o outro o vento começou a aumentar e a ficar nublado


----------



## DaniFR (23 Jan 2014 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *0,8ºC*, com formação de geada.

De momento, *13,2ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.


----------



## zejorge (23 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 15,0º, tendo a máxima atingido 15,6º. O vento é fraco a moderado de NW, com uma rajada máxima de 32 kmh.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2014 às 19:22)

Boas

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *8,6ºC* / *14,2ºC*

Temperatura actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## newlazeradg (23 Jan 2014 às 21:04)

boas

t,max : 15,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

T.actual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2014 às 23:06)

Boa noite.

Acabou-se o bom tempo e regressamos às geadas.
Até final da manhã nevoeiro e neblina e muito sol durante a tarde.

Tmax: 15,8ºC

Tmin: -0,1ºC

Tactual: 6,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2014 às 00:17)

10,6ºC e vento fraco, a sina do costume.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2014 às 00:35)

6.6ºC pela fajarda


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2014 às 13:35)

Boas tardes

T.minima: *9,5ºC*
T.actual: *13,6ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jan 2014 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,
Manhã um pouco fria mas o dia foi ficando bem simpático com céu com boas abertas, algum vento mas suportável. Agora o termómetro marca 14º. Hora de almoço muito agradável. Às 11h em Alcântara estava assim:


----------



## zejorge (24 Jan 2014 às 15:35)

Céu práticamente limpo, temperatura nos 16,9º, e o vento a soprar moderado a forte de NW, com uma rajada de 56,3 kmh às 13:31.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2014 às 15:50)

Grande ventania aqui na zona. 
A velocidade do vento é elevada, a rondar os *45 km/h.*

T.actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2014 às 17:46)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.8 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.1ºC
Rajada Máxima: 44.6 km/h 


Temp atual 13.1ºC 17:25

Pressão: 1026.8Hpa 17:25
Intensidade do Vento: 40.7 km/h 17:25
Escala de Beaufort : 6
Direcção do Vento: NNW
Temperatura do vento: 10.5ºC 17:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.8ºC 17:25
Humidade Relativa:75% 17:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 18:25
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2014 às 17:56)

*11,9ºC* e vento forte.

Nebulosidade apenas sobre a serra(de Sintra).


----------



## newlazeradg (24 Jan 2014 às 19:17)

boas

t,max : 15,7ºc

rajada de vento : 53 km/h


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2014 às 10:33)

Os chuviscos voltaram à região norte de Lisboa.

A estação de Caneças segue com 0,6mm hoje.
Vai chuviscando.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Boas

Manha de chuviscos/chuva fraca na zona saloia(Vale da Mangancha) e vento moderado a forte, sendo bastante forte nos topos das colinas.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

Boas

Mínima de 12,0ºC

Continua o tempo ameno até de noite!!

Agora céu muito nublado nada de chuviscos nem vai haver!

Temperatura de 15,5ºC, 81%Hr, 1030,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2014 às 13:50)

Um dia cheio de potencialidade... a tornar-se numa pasmaceira. Céu encoberto, eventual chuvisco, e 13,3ºC.

91% de humidade e 1030 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

Noite agradável na Avenida da Liberdade apesar do vento. Estão 13º (acho eu )


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

*12,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Fazer seguimento a partir deste buraco, sem a habitual  potente inversão térmica, é bem desinteressante.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2014 às 11:49)

No *vale da Mangancha*, a minima foi de *12,2ºC*. 
Os agricultores da região já desesperaram por sol.

Esta manha pelo caminho, junto à aldeia de Cheleiros,o rio Lizandro estava assim:





_____

De volta a Alcabideche, 13,4ºC e algum sol.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2014 às 14:10)

Mais um dia totalmente encoberto, com algum nevoeiro acima dos 230 m. 

Sigo com 13,0ºC e 93% de humidade. Mínima de *11,2ºC*.

1028 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

T.actual: *13,0ºC*
Céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2014 às 17:28)

O nevoeiro continua... 12,6ºC.

1026 hPa de pressão e vento fraco.


----------



## MicaMito (26 Jan 2014 às 21:18)

Acordei as 7.00 para fazer a minha volta de bicicleta de domingo e estava a cair chuva miudinha fiz a volta sempre a levar com ela almoçei e ela a cair e acho que vou dormir e continua a mesma situação ou seja hoje não parou de cair 
já acumulou uns impressionantes 3.0mm e pelo que vejo a semana vai ser toda assim!dassss lá a humidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

*12,9ºC* e _morrinha_.
Vento moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2014 às 03:12)

Por aqui 13.8'c com 96%HR.
O vento do quadrante oeste mal se faz notar. Enfim, hora de dormir. Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2014 às 11:28)

Bom dia!

Sol e humidade a descer. Dia de secar toneladas de roupa. 

Sigo com 12,7ºC e 56% de humidade. Vento moderado do quadrante Norte, e 1024 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *10,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2014 às 12:18)

Boas

T.minima: *9,5ºC*
T.actual: *13,4ºC*

Sol e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2014 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima de 11,7ºC

De madrugada chuviscou 0,4mm

Agora céu nublado com boas abertas e 15,0ºC, 57%Hr, 1022,6hpa com vento fraco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Jan 2014 às 17:26)

Boas por aqui o fim de semana foi de algum chuvisco e vento forte. Hoje tem havido alguns aguaceiros de fraca intensidade.
Atualmente sigo com 10.3 °C e 0,5 mm acumulados.
Rajada máxima de vento do dia de hoje 62.8km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2014 às 18:17)

Boas

Tempo desagradável, algum frio na rua.

*10,8ºC* e vento forte.
Está a pingar neste momento.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2014 às 18:56)

Máxima do dia 15,5ºC
Rajada máxima 43km/h

Agora estão 11,9ºC, 72%Hr, 1022,3hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Jan 2014 às 20:17)

Boa noite,
Hoje às 10h da manhã estava bastante vento e frio apesar do céu com boas abertas. Não vi a temperatura mas no Campus o dia apresentava-se assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2014 às 21:46)

*Dados de hoje *

Temperatura minima: *9,5ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *13,7ºC*
Rajada maxima: *56 km/h*
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*
_______

T.actual: *10,8ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Por aqui o frio ainda não chegou:

*Temperatura: 12ºC
Humidade: 75%
Pressão: 1022hpa*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 00:46)

*9,9ºc*


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jan 2014 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Hoje aqui no Marquês está céu muito nublado mas vê-se o céu azul por cima do fino manto cinza claro e está menos vento do que ontem. O termómetro diz que estão 11º. 

p.s. Está a chegar o Ano Novo chinês o que significa que a Primavera está mesmo a começar


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Jan 2014 às 11:46)

Boas por aqui dia muito cinzento e com vento a soprar por vezes forte.
Temperatura Atual de 10,6ºC
Rajada máxima de vento até agora de 67,6 km/h!


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2014 às 12:02)

Boas

Mais uma mínima alta 10,5ºC

Agora sigo com uns ainda amenos 13,2ºC e 85%Hr a chuva que já caiu e irá cair até ao fim do dia é igual a nada venha a madrugada a ver se isto anima um pouco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2014 às 12:14)

Boas

O dia tem sido de chuviscos _non stop_, Caneças segue com 1,4mm acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 12:58)

Boas

*12,0ºC* e chuviscos.

Acumulado: *0,5 mm*


----------



## MicaMito (28 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

Depois de uma boa chuvada á instantes tocada a vento forte com rajadas de OSO  veio uma acalmia repentina parou de chover e o vento tá agora moderado de ONO.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 15:00)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento, vento esse que aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 15:09)

Ainda deu para molhar bem, esta frente.
Nos últimos minutos choveu bem.

7,4mm em Caneças.
Ainda chove, mas com menos intensidade. Vento moderado a forte de ONO.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 15:20)

Ja não chove.
Acumulado: *2,0 mm*

O acumulado do presente mês segue,ainda, abaixo dos 100mm,encontra-se nos *94,7mm*.
Impressionante a diferença para outras zonas relativamente próximas desta localidade, como por exemplo, Parede (139 mm) e Nova Oeiras (153mm).


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2014 às 15:51)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.3 ºC
Temp Mini: 8.6ºC
Rajada Máxima: 41.0 km/h 


Temp atual 12.6ºC 15:50

Pressão: 1006.7Hpa 15:50
Intensidade do Vento: 22.6 km/h 15:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 11.3ºC 15:50
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.7ºC 15:50
Humidade Relativa:89% 15:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 3.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 6.10 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 15:50
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

Depois de uma tarde chuvosa e ventosa acalmou agora


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2014 às 18:47)

Aqui o acumulado vai em 1,8mm esperar agora pela madrugada e parte da manha com a possibilidade de trovoadas acompanhadas de granizo que é a única coisa interessante nos próximos tempo aqui!

Máxima 14,5ºC
Rajada máxima 42km/h

Agora estão 12,7ºC, 82%Hr, 1010,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

*12,1ºC* e vento moderado.

Acumulado: *2,0 mm*
____

Previsão(ECMWF) para a zona de Cascais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2014 às 20:08)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda deu para molhar bem, esta frente.
> Nos últimos minutos choveu bem.
> 
> 7,4mm em Caneças.
> Ainda chove, mas com menos intensidade. Vento moderado a forte de ONO.



O mesmo por aqui, pelas 15h00 ainda caiu bem (142mm/h em Caneças). O acumulado ficou-se pelos 7,8mm.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

Boa noite. Estava tudo calmo mas o vento começou a aumentar de novo a intensidade.
Rajada atual de vento: 61,1 km/h
Rajada máxima registada do dia de hoje: 80,4 km/h
Temperatura Atual: 11.6 °C
Pressão Atmosférica: 1006.3hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

Boas

Temperatura: *12,0ºC*
Vento: *30 km/h*
Humidade: *71 %*
_____



MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Boa noite. Estava tudo calmo mas o vento começou a aumentar de novo a intensidade.
> Rajada atual de vento: 61,1 km/h
> Rajada máxima registada do dia de hoje: 80,4 km/h
> Temperatura Atual: 11.6 °C
> Pressão Atmosférica: 1006.3hPa




Essa estação na tua zona, registou agora uma rajada bem forte, *94,9 km/h*.

Não tarda muito essa colina terá uns quantos aerogeradores, potencial eolico não lhe falta. 
Dados bem interessantes.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

pela caparica o vento vai aumentando, vento forte e rajadas fortes


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Jan 2014 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Temperatura: *12,0ºC*
> Vento: *30 km/h*
> ...



Concordo plenamente. O vento aqui está mesmo muito forte!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 00:10)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Concordo plenamente. O vento aqui está mesmo muito forte!



Quando te deslocas a Torres, deves notar uma diferença brutal, tanta na temperatura nocturna quando ha inversão termica, como na temperatura diurna naqueles dias de Verão bem torridos,por exemplo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

Chove bem neste momento acompanhado de vento forte!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 00:27)

Vai entrando a norte, tipico.


----------



## overcast (29 Jan 2014 às 01:55)

Por aqui já chove bem.. Faz bastante vento também!


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:06)

que ventania agora  começou a chover


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:09)

*9,4ºC* e vento forte.
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2014 às 02:30)

Ainda não passou dos 31 Km/h por aqui. Sigo com 11.2'c a descer e com 0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:32)

Finalmente uma rajada razoável, *70 km/h*. 
*9,5ºC 
1 mm*


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:32)

rajada de 74.2km/h de máxima pela caparica


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2014 às 02:34)

Descida repentina da temperatura, actuais 11,0ºC, com rajada máxima de 44km/h.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2014 às 02:36)

Tivesse falado mais cedo.
45 Km/h e sempre na casa dos 30... :-)
10.9'c e vai pingando.
0.4 mm


----------



## Susana.R (29 Jan 2014 às 02:37)

Boa noite:

Aquí no litoral oeste tivemos na última hora com rajadas de vento muitíssimo fortes, que me fez lembrar o Natal de 2009.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:40)

Bem, esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2   tem sempre registos brutais em termos de vento, não dá hipótese. 

Rajada maxima: *96,5 km/h*


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2014 às 02:44)

Rajada máxima de 54km/h! http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALS5

Este tipo de valores não são comuns por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:49)

a temperatura ta a cair bem agora nestes ultimos minutos


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:55)

Grande vendaval.
Está ca um grizo.
*8,3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 02:58)

7,9ºC e 3,4mm acumulados em Caneças.

Chove, e não é pouco.
Vento forte.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2014 às 03:00)

10.2'c com windchill de 7'c
Não chove por aqui..
Hora de dormir, senão tou Tramado. :-)
Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## Susana.R (29 Jan 2014 às 03:30)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IADOSCUN2

rajadas de vento continuam fortes…


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 03:55)

vento tinha acalmado um pouco, agora voltou de novo com força


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Jan 2014 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
Ontem, depois do meu post da manhã aspirando Primavera, ficou um dia de Inverno. Cerca das 13h30 quando ir para o _Campus_, na Expo, caia uma chuva fininha mas intensa e muito persistente 
Agora aqui no Marquês já caiu um aguaceiro mas vê-se bastante azul no céu, algum vento e o meu caprichoso termómetro anda a dizer que estão 9º.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (29 Jan 2014 às 09:32)

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros. Nada de especial.
10º de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 09:59)

Boas

*10,2ºC* e *3,6 mm*.
Vento forte e abertas.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2014 às 10:02)

Boas

Mínima de 8,7ºC 

Precipitação uns ridículos 0,8mm

Agora sol e 11,1ºC deve cair mais uns aguaceiros até ao fim da manha nada de mais!

Resumindo continua o inverno muito fraco principalmente no que se refere ao frio este mês nem baixou dos 6ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 10:15)

Seguem-se os aguaceiros por aqui.

Uns a seguir aos outros.

8,0mm acumulados em Caneças.

Vento forte de Noroeste e 8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 10:50)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fortissimo, com algum granizo à mistura.







Finalmente, *100 mm* de acumulado mensal!


----------



## PDias (29 Jan 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com granizo, o vento está moderado a forte, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 8,6ºC.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Jan 2014 às 11:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2   tem sempre registos brutais em termos de vento, não dá hipótese.
> 
> Rajada maxima: *96,5 km/h*



Essa estação está a 1 km de onde vivo.
Fogo a noite aqui foi de vento com rajadas bastante fortes e de alguns aguaceiros fortes.
Hoje de manha ainda se ouviu um trovão.
Temperatura Atual: 10,9 ºC
Acumulados: 3.30mm


----------



## nelson972 (29 Jan 2014 às 11:47)

Bom dia,

8º, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de N

Cerca das 10:30 h um aguaceiro fez cair a temperatura de 8,5º para 6º 

Foi uma noite ventosa, com alguma chuva.
Esta estação  aqui perto registou 60 kmh de rajada .


----------



## Nsantos79 (29 Jan 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia,

Neste momento 11,1º centro da cidade de Torres Vedras.
Durante a noite fortes aguaceiros com a temperatura mínima a atingir os 7º.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2014 às 12:04)

Bem aqui agora é a melhorar e os aguaceiros vão acabar!

Temperatura agora 12,2ºC humidade 74% e pressão de 1007,0hpa 
A rajada máxima foi de 50km/h
precipitação 1,0mm e 114,4mm este mês


----------



## jorgeanimal (29 Jan 2014 às 12:32)

Forte aguaceiro com algum granizo, de pequenas dimensões


----------



## Rapido (29 Jan 2014 às 12:32)

miguel, 114,4 aqui na nossa zona é mais ou menos que em Janeiro de 2013?

Eu estou em azeitão e aqui tenho ideia de que a precipitação por vezes é mais elevada que aí em baixo (infelizmente ainda não arranjei disponibilidade economica para comprar uma estação). Penso que aqui esta noite choveu mais de 1,0 mm pois quando sai de manha ainda estava tudo complemente encharcado nas ruas.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2014 às 12:35)

Rapido disse:


> miguel, 114,4 aqui na nossa zona é mais ou menos que em Janeiro de 2013?



Em 2013 foi bem menos apenas 66,2mm


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Jan 2014 às 14:15)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro bastante forte acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2014 às 14:30)

Acumulado total aqui pela Quinta do Conde: 1,8mm
Rajada máxima de 54km/h.

De momento sigo com 13,1ºC e céu maioritariamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 15:13)

Aguaceiro fortissimo,granizo e vento forte!


----------



## Tufao André (29 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Boas!
Por aqui dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos/moderados bastante frequentes, mas nenhum deles trouxe granizo. As rajadas de vento são bastante fortes, da ordem dos 60/70 km/h.

Temp. actual: 11ºC (baixou 2 graus com este ultimo aguaceiro!)
HR: 76% 
Vento moderado a forte de NNO


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2014 às 16:13)

Estou a sair de Lisboa em direcção a Viseu, aqui na zona de Sacavém está escuríssimo, chuva forte e o autocarro marca 11ºC.


P.S. 10ºC na zona de St.Iria da Azoia, estavam 13ºC no eixo norte-sul em Lisboa
PS 2: 9ºC agora, impressionante com estes aguaceiros baixam a temperatura.

Portagens de Alverca, 8ºC


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2014 às 16:52)

10ºC em Santarém, céu pouco nublado


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2014 às 17:08)

Vou agora atravessar a serra que para mim divide norte e sul em termos climáticos/paisagisticos a esta longitude, Candeeiros.
A sul da mesma estão 10ºC e sol, veremos dentro de 10 minutos.

P.S. Muita água nos campos em volta de Mira de Aire.


----------



## Tufao André (29 Jan 2014 às 17:15)

Há cerca de 30 min mais um aguaceiro moderado q fez baixar a temperatura para os actuais 10ºC.
O vento já rodou para Norte e continua moderado a forte com rajadas.
Advinha-se uma boa noite bem fria!


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

antes não havia um membro da zona de lousa? quando havia eventos de cotas mais baixas, vinha fazer seguimento se tinha nevado na serra da lousa ou não, este ano ainda não vi


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2014 às 17:20)

Fátima 8ºC céu pouco nublado.
Sim, havia um membro da Lousa, e deve ter nevado na serra, ainda atinge os 1200


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2014 às 17:42)

Dia agradável, ora solarengo, ora tempestuoso.

Máxima de *12,9ºC* e actuais 9,6ºC, com céu muito nublado e 79% de humidade.

*8,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Tufao André (29 Jan 2014 às 17:43)

Só por curiosidade, alguém aqui da minha zona faz o registo da precipitação? 
Se sim, em quanto já vai o acumulado este mês?


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 18:13)

Nickname disse:


> Estou a sair de Lisboa em direcção a Viseu, aqui na zona de Sacavém está escuríssimo, chuva forte e o autocarro marca 11ºC.
> 
> 
> P.S. 10ºC na zona de St.Iria da Azoia, estavam 13ºC no eixo norte-sul em Lisboa
> ...



15h55, quando o aguaceiro ainda vinha longe:










Tufao André disse:


> Só por curiosidade, alguém aqui da minha zona faz o registo da precipitação?
> Se sim, em quanto já vai o acumulado este mês?



O mais perto de ti, penso que seja a estação de Queluz. 

Em termos de precipitação, Queluz vai com 154,2mm este mês.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

Em termos de aguaceiros foi um autentico flop por aqui apenas acumulou 1,0mm e era sempre aguaceiros muito fracos!

Máxima de 14,0ºC

Agora estão 11,1ºC, 75%Hr, 1009,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Jan 2014 às 18:21)

Parece que se aproxima um forte aguaceiro aqui na minha zona e o vento ja esta a aumentar de novo!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 18:26)

Boas

Por aqui o acumulado encontra-se nos *6,9 mm*.

O destaque  do dia, vai claramente para os dois aguaceiros torrenciais acompanhados de granizo e vento muito forte( O primeiro ocorreu às 10:40, o segundo ocorreu às 15:10)

T.actual: *9,3ºC*
_______

So hoje é que o acumulado  mensal chegou aos 100 mm, estava difcil.
Valor preciso: *101,6 mm*


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma madrugada de aguaceiros fortes, o dia foi já de boas abertas.

Tmax: 12,3ºC

Tmin: 6,4ºC

Precip: 10,4mm


----------



## Nuno_1010 (29 Jan 2014 às 21:37)

Não é simulada, não é trabalhada em uma qualquer ferramenta de fotografia, nem é no Entroncamento. Foi hoje na Costa Sul de Peniche, que esta “impossível” nuvem apareceu pelas 11:30 durante alguns, poucos, minutos. Sinceramente não encontro qualquer explicação. Vi milhares de exemplos de nuvens durante o curso de meteorologia, mas jamais vi ou ouvi falar nesta possibilidade. Tratar-se-á, apenas e tão só, de um fenómeno visual. O que valeu foi passar no local e na hora certa.

Carlos Tiago
-- 

http://terrademaresol.blogspot.pt/


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Cai neste momento um forte aguaceiro


----------



## Pisfip (29 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

Nickname disse:


> Fátima 8ºC céu pouco nublado.
> Sim, havia um membro da Lousa, e deve ter nevado na serra, ainda atinge os 1200



Boa noite , hoje resolvi participar aqui novamente. 
De facto nevou e consideravelmente. Por volta da hora de almoço espreitei no facebook e vi relatos de neve em Castanheira de Pêra. Não perdi tempo. Acabei a 1100 metros de altura, no famoso alto do Trevim, até onde o carro me conseguiu levar. Estavam 0º o que permitia a conservação de tanta neve. 

Digamos que foi uma bela tarde.


----------



## Pisfip (29 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

No momento, lá fora estão uns frescos 8.2º. 
Caiu há instantes mais um aguaceiro de curta duração.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Jan 2014 às 23:56)

Boa noite. Termino o dia de hoje com alguns aguaceiros fortes e rajada máxima de vento registada de 96,5 km/h!
Precipitação Acumulada: 4.6mm
Temperatura Máxima: 11.6 °C
Temperatura Mínima: 6.7 °C
Temperatura Atual: 8.8 °C
Pressão Atmosférica: 1013.9hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 23:59)

Boas noites

Dados de hoje:

Temperatura minima: *6,1ºC* (minima do mês)
Temperatura maxima: *12,6ºC*
Rajada maxima: *72 km/h*
Acumulado: *7,1 mm*


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jan 2014 às 00:09)

Boa noite 

Sigo com *3,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Dados de hoje:
> 
> ...



Acumulaste bem mais que eu mas a razão disso deve ser ao facto de ai os aguaceiros terem tido uma duração maior que aqui no geral a meu ver.
Aqui foram fortes mas no geral de curta duração.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Acumulaste bem mais que eu mas a razão disso deve ser ao facto de ai os aguaceiros terem tido uma duração maior que aqui no geral a meu ver.
> Aqui foram fortes mas no geral de curta duração.



Os que passaram por aqui também foram curtos, a diferença do acumulado deve-se sobretudo ao numero de aguaceiros e a intensidade dos mesmos. 
Caíram 3 torrenciais acompanhados de granizo.
Calhou as células passarem por aqui, é um pouco lotaria.

Em termos gerais, não te podes queixar, neste mês, aí na zona Oeste tem chovido a potes, ainda no ultimo fds estive na zona, e la no meu terreno aquilo está impossível, enorme lamaçal, as nascentes reactivaram. 

Os agricultores só desejavam 1 ou 2 semanas de sol, bem podem esperar...
____________

T.actual: *9,2ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (30 Jan 2014 às 01:31)

Obrigado AnDré! 
Entretanto consegui encontrar uma estação ainda mais perto de mim do que essa, entre a Damaia e Buraca junto ao IC19 (de acordo com o mapa). Portanto vai ser essa a minha estação de referencia a partir de agora  
Com base nela aqui vai o resumo do dia:

Minima: 7,6 ºC
Maxima: 13,8 ºC
Precipitação: 4,6 mm 

T. actual: 8,4 ºC 

Já n chove e assim a precipitação de hoje fez com que fossem ultrapassados os 200 mm, fazendo um total de 203! (por enquanto...)


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2014 às 02:38)

6.9ºC pela fajarda (coruche), houve uma altura que a temperatura estabilizou e até o wind chill aumentou, agora está tudo a diminuir wind chill a 4ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2014 às 04:12)

aguaceiro fraco neste momento, sempre que se aproxima um aguaceiro fraco a temperatura fica estagnada e o wind chill sobe

temp: 6.8ºC
wind chill: 5.8ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2014 às 10:04)

Boas

Mais uma mínima alta para a época 8,7ºC nunca mais vem o frio  domingo finalmente pode descer abaixo dos 5ºC pela primeira vez este ano!!

Agora está muito sol e 11,8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2014 às 10:08)

Boas, alguem sabe se existe uma estaçao mais perto do que esta a de Tomar que eu costume seguir, é que fica a mais de 30 km de mim.
Precisa que a estação fosse aqui na zona de Torres Novas. 


http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08552.html


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2014 às 12:01)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 12.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 6.7ºC
Rajada Máxima: 25.9 km/h 


Temp atual 12.1ºC 11:55

Pressão: 1014.4Hpa 11:55
Intensidade do Vento: 11.3 km/h 11:55
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NNW
Temperatura do vento: 9.8ºC 11:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.5ºC 11:55
Humidade Relativa:73% 11:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 11:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Boa tarde,
Tem estado de uma manhã de aguaceiros mas sol a espreitar de sorriso Primaveril. Há pouco, na marginal, a Parede estava assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 13:58)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Tem estado de uma manhã de aguaceiros mas sol a espreitar de sorriso Primaveril. Há pouco, na marginal, a Parede estava assim:



Olha a zona do iodo. 
___

*11,7ºC
1,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2014 às 15:06)

aguaceiro fraco de momento, vento está a aumentar


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Jan 2014 às 16:53)

Boas. o dia aqui está a ser de aguaceiros maioritariamente fracos e de curta duração apesar de que de manhã ainda houve um moderado. 
Acumulados: 0.8 mm
Temperatura Actual: 11,3ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1018.2hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

T.actual: *10,8ºC*
_______

Guincho, ao final do dia.








Bela foto, como sempre.

Creditos para a Cascais Addicted
Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/CascaisAddicted?fref=ts


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2014 às 03:29)

desilusão completa nem um pico aqui e eu a contar com precipitação fraca e por vezes moderada, nem um pingo.............

sigo com 10.9ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Jan 2014 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
Céu bastante nublado mas há vestígios de abertas apesar de achar que vai chover a qualquer momento. Vento fraco e 13º no meu termómetro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2014 às 09:03)

Boas

Mínima de *10,5ºC* por aqui, o céu está nublado e já choveu durante a noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2014 às 13:33)

Boas tardes

Céu encoberto,vento fraco a moderado, *13,2ºC* e *1,8 mm*.

Acumulado mensal: *104,9 mm*


*EDIT 13:39* - Começou a chuviscar


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2014 às 14:11)

Aqui mais uma mínima bem alta 11,8ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e tempo ameno 15,3ºC

A chuva foi uma miséria apenas 0,2mm 

O mês termina assim com 114,8mm


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2014 às 15:25)

sigo com 14.4ºC e 1.7mm ...


----------



## ct5iul (31 Jan 2014 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde:

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 12.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 6.7ºC
Rajada Máxima: 40.7 km/h 


Temp atual 13.4ºC 17:25

Pressão: 1012.4Hpa 17:25
Intensidade do Vento: 9.1 km/h 17:25
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 12.7ºC 17:25
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.1ºC 17:25
Humidade Relativa:88% 17:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 17:25
Altitude: 110Metros


Mês de Janeiro Máximas​


Temperatura Máxima:16.9 °C 
Ponto de Orvalho Máxima: 14.8 °C
Humidade Maxima:95%
Rajada de Vento Máxima: 57.4km/h SO
Pressão atmosférica Máxima:1029.7hPa 
Precipitação do Mês:161.8mm 

Mês de Janeiro Máximas​


Temperatura Minima:6.7 °C 
Ponto de Orvalho Minimo: 3.6 °C
Humidade Minima:59%
Rajada de Vento Minima: 0.0km/h SW
Pressão atmosférica Minima: 987.7hPa 



PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

Boas o dia de hoje foi maioritariamente nublado embora em algumas alturas ainda choveu mas muito pouco.
Mesmo assim aqui deu para acumular 1.0 mm.


----------

